# Post your BLACK FRIDAY SALES/DEALS/CODES Here !!!



## KinkyRN (Oct 24, 2013)

Well ladies it is that time of year. BLACK FRIDAY!! We all are making lists of what we want to have and gotta have. To help us save the most  money on the biggest hair product hauling day of the year list deals and steals here!! 
Thanks in Advance!!


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Oct 24, 2013)

I was searching for this =D. Let me just state my wish list:
NaturelleGrow Cleansing Conditioners
Natty Naturals 
Anita Grant (Monoi De Tahiti)
Chagrin Valley Soaps
Henna Sooq (Rhassoul)


----------



## Lita (Oct 24, 2013)

Saving my spot..I'm not getting much..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 24, 2013)

Hopefully they vendors start mentioning the deals soon!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Oct 24, 2013)

Pleeeeeease let there be massive sales of 25% and up this year! I can't hang with these 10-15% off crumbs that barely cover my sales tax


----------



## KinkyRN (Oct 25, 2013)

I started this thread hoping someone had heard sumthin'! Hopefully some companys will start telling us something soon since Nov 1st is right around the corner. And Trini I agree what is 10-15% about? They are trying to trick us into shopping earlier!!
Ladies let's not forget about this thread and post what we know when we find out something!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm so antsy for Black Friday this year


----------



## prettybyrd (Oct 28, 2013)

ShyIntellect said:


> I'm so antsy for Black Friday this year



Me, too.  I trying not to buy too much stuff right now so that I have more money for BF/CM sales. 

My stash is super low.


----------



## Sosa (Oct 28, 2013)

I have big-money items to buy this year


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 28, 2013)

Lita said:


> Saving my spot..I'm not getting much..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



I'm not either but I am in the market for a good DC.


----------



## gvin89 (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes! Been waiting on this thread...I need products.


----------



## Lita (Oct 28, 2013)

greenandchic said:


> I'm not either but I am in the market for a good DC.



greenandchic Yes,Nonthing like a good Dc..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Nov 1, 2013)

No codes/details yet? I need to finalize my list.


----------



## Lita (Nov 1, 2013)

Serenzo Beads-35% off code-BLACK

*They are supposed to be well stocked that weekend,with good shipping..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## RUBY (Nov 1, 2013)

I don't really need any products but I still might pick a few things.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 2, 2013)

I hate to be a fun sucker but it would be really cool to have a thread where codes only were posted. Each year I find myself searching and sifting through tons of comments. The commentary is good and useful but becomes quite hectic when searching for codes.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 2, 2013)

divachyk said:


> I hate to be a fun sucker but it would be really cool to have a thread where codes only were posted. Each year I find myself searching and sifting through tons of comments. The commentary is good and useful but becomes quite hectic when searching for codes.



DivaCyck last year westNDNbeauty had a nice summary of all the BF/CM codes deals w/o the need to filter through a bunch of comments.  When I'm fully awake I'll find a link to the post I'm referring to.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Lita (Nov 2, 2013)

MileHighDiva Yep & we was adding to the list..

divachyk *Only code I have-Serenzo Beads Black Friday 35% code-BLACK

*Cream & Coco have a Black Friday/That weekend special..Sign up $50 VIP for the early bird..Details on the site..Persons with the VIP,have early privilege including discount..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## g.lo (Nov 2, 2013)

divachyk said:


> I hate to be a fun sucker but it would be really cool to have a thread where codes only were posted. Each year I find myself searching and sifting through tons of comments. The commentary is good and useful but becomes quite hectic when searching for codes.



That is a brilliant idea!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 2, 2013)

http://confessionsofablogvixen.com/2012/11/black-friday-sales-announced-2012/

divachyk


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Nov 2, 2013)

I was looking for posts that had the BF sales dates and  codes too.  Thanks Lita  for the early entry and @  MileHighDiva for the link from last year's blog post.  Hoping to see a comprehensive list like this one again this year.


----------



## virtuenow (Nov 2, 2013)

divachyk said:


> I hate to be a fun sucker but it would be really cool to have a thread where codes only were posted. Each year I find myself searching and sifting through tons of comments. The commentary is good and useful but becomes quite hectic when searching for codes.


divachyk I always use the "search this thread" tool. It never fails.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 2, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> http://confessionsofablogvixen.com/2012/11/black-friday-sales-announced-2012/
> 
> @divachyk




Chile, that's 2012.  They wouldn't be up so soon anyway.  Nov just started.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 2, 2013)

Ooops I forgot MileHighDiva because I didn't buy much last year


----------



## divachyk (Nov 2, 2013)

virtuenow said:


> divachyk I always use the "search this thread" tool. It never fails.


Ok virtuenow but sometimes I find new vendors that I may not know to check or search for.


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Nov 3, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> DivaCyck last year westNDNbeauty had a nice summary of all the BF/CM codes deals w/o the need to filter through a bunch of comments.  When I'm fully awake I'll find a link to the post I'm referring to.
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



I'm working on this years list too! Vendors are releasing the info slowly to me. Much of it so far reflects the same deals from last year so that 2012 post is actually a good resource for those making their BF game plan.


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 3, 2013)

westNDNbeauty, thanks so much for this. I was looking at the 2012 list and you did a good job which makes it easy for a PJ like me. Thanks!!


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 3, 2013)

westNDNbeauty said:


> I'm working on this years list too! Vendors are releasing the info slowly to me. Much of it so far reflects the same deals from last year so that 2012 post is actually a good resource for those making their BF game plan.



I knew u was working on it and I knew the vendors wasn't working that fast to get this info out bc Nov. just started.  I also figured that the deals this year wouldn't be the same....some would be better. Lol


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 3, 2013)

MileHighDiva

My bad lol..looks like last year deals are a good guide to go by.   I stayed stalking her page last yr.lol  I


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 3, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> DivaCyck last year westNDNbeauty had a nice summary of all the BF/CM codes deals w/o the need to filter through a bunch of comments.  When I'm fully awake I'll find a link to the post I'm referring to.
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



See I missed this post entirely. Lol..Now I see why you posted that link.  I'm sorry.


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Nov 4, 2013)

If you want, you guys can email, tweet and write on the FB wall of your favorite vendors encouraging them to submit their info. I've contacted everyone that was featured last year and many of the new brands that have come about since then. 

This will show them that their customers are eager and that may speed up the process of releasing the info. Consider linking to last year's sale info when you message them since some may not be aware they were featured. 

This would be awesome as I compile this list for everyone. I'm scheduled to go live Monday Nov 11.


----------



## Sosa (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm ready


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 4, 2013)

Hairveda's BF sale was only 10% last year??! I know her products are already reasonably priced, but Ima need her to come a _wee_ better than that this year.

*ETA* - Are there other vendors that carry Hairveda products?


----------



## MsDes (Nov 4, 2013)

Trying not to spend too much money on Black Friday even though it's very tempting. I am expecting my first baby so most of my money will be on him!! But I hope I can get some deals on some oils!!


----------



## veesweets (Nov 4, 2013)

ShyIntellect said:


> Hairveda's BF sale was only 10% last year??! I know her products are already reasonably priced, but Ima need her to come a _wee_ better than that this year.
> 
> *ETA* - Are there other vendors that carry Hairveda products?



ShyIntellect It was 10% but the prices were already marked down I think like 20-30% (Dont remember exactly, didn't purchase). So it was 10% on top of the sale prices.


----------



## AgeinATL (Nov 4, 2013)

SDOT BEAUTY BF sale just posted to my inbox:

Nov 29-Dec 3
15% off with code SAVE15
OR
Use BLACKFRIDAY13
to save 25% off $50.00 or more

$6.95 Flat Rate Shipping

Not planning on getting anything from them, but just in case you ladies were interested.


----------



## KinkyRN (Nov 5, 2013)

Put my hair in kinky twists. Still going to go H.A.M on black Friday #diehardPJ#


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 6, 2013)

*BLACK FRIDAY SALE*
I e-mailed the vendor and similar to last year, their BF sale will be *25% off* of all full-sized products.

_Website_: http://www.brownbutterbeautyshop.com/


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 7, 2013)

BLACK FRIDAY SALE
I e-mailed the vendor and similar to last year as well, their BF sale will be *25% off* of all full-sized products.

_Website_: http://darcysbotanicals.com/


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 7, 2013)

BLACK FRIDAY SALE
This is the e-mail response I received from Hairveda this afternoon:



> Thank you for contacting HAIRVEDA!
> 
> 
> We will have a site-wide sale up to *40% off* EVERYTHING.
> ...



_Website_: http://www.hairveda.com/


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 7, 2013)

delete.....


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 7, 2013)

ShyIntellect said:


> BLACK FRIDAY SALE
> This is the e-mail response I received from Hairveda this afternoon:
> 
> 
> ...




^^See vendors that's how you do a BF sale!!!(especially those w/ them high as heck prices) Yep, I will be there with bells on!


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 7, 2013)

For the Darcy's lovers, do ya'll know if 25% is the highest she's did.  I really wanna try that DC some have been raving about but I still don't wanna pay $14-$15 for it.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 7, 2013)

BLACK FRIDAY SALE
I e-mailed this vendor and they stated that they intend to participate in the Black Friday sale but the content/details are still being worked out. Also worth noting, in the following weeks to come they will have a flat shipping rate over a certain dollar spent in place.

_Website_: http://hattache.com/





I can get Brown Butter Beauty, Hairveda, Darcy's and Obia from them so the flat rate shipping will certainly give me more incentive to order, their current shipping rates are too rich for my blood.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 7, 2013)

gorgeoushair said:


> ^^See vendors that's how you do a BF sale!!!(especially those w/ them high as heck prices) Yep, I will be there with bells on!


gorgeoushair I've been buying from her for about 3 years now and I think 25% is the highest I've ever seen.

Last year she had the large size pumpkin seed conditioner sell for about 1/2 off.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 7, 2013)

Pompous Blue said:


> @gorgeoushair I've been buying from her for about 3 years now and I think 25% is the highest I've ever seen.
> 
> *Last year she had the large size pumpkin seed conditioner sell for about 1/2 off.*



And _that_ was a mistake! It was 1/2 off for about 30 mins until she finally caught it. She did honor the orders with the conditioner at 1/2 off though. I got three of them at that price


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 7, 2013)

ShyIntellect said:


> And _that_ was a mistake! It was 1/2 off for about 30 mins until she finally caught it. *She did honor the orders with the conditioner at 1/2 off though.* I got three of them at that price


Another example of good CS!


----------



## ronie (Nov 7, 2013)

gorgeoushair said:


> For the Darcy's lovers, do ya'll know if 25% is the highest she's did.  I really wanna try that DC some have been raving about but I still don't wanna pay $14-$15 for it.



gorgeoushair, i plan on searching for the website with the best discount so i can get some more of that deep conditioning masque. Look out for curlmart, aveyou, and sage. Their discount might be better.


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 7, 2013)

ShyIntellect said:


> BLACK FRIDAY SALE I e-mailed this vendor and they stated that they intend to participate in the Black Friday sale but the content/details are still being worked out. Also worth noting, in the following weeks to come they will have a flat shipping rate over a certain dollar spent in place.  Website: http://hattache.com/  I can get Brown Butter Beauty, Hairveda, Darcy's and Obia from them so the flat rate shipping will certainly give me more incentive to order, their current shipping rates are too rich for my blood.



Yea I had asked them about their sale two days ago and they told me the same thing. It's not worked out yet. This is the spot I will hit up. So many vendors I use all located in one spot.


----------



## cutenss (Nov 7, 2013)

I wonder what percentages Komaza and CurlMart are going to have?  I actually prefer smaller percentages off, say 10% or 15% with FREE shipping.  Some vendors have astronomical shipping costs.  

But I am going to make a written listed of whatever I want to buy.  I have taken advantage of some BOGO sales lately.  I am trying to make 2014 a no buy, because I will have all of my staples, old and new


----------



## lovelycurls (Nov 7, 2013)

ShyIntellect said:


> BLACK FRIDAY SALE
> This is the e-mail response I received from Hairveda this afternoon:
> 
> Website: http://www.hairveda.com/



Now this is a BF sales!!!! Keep 'em coming


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Nov 7, 2013)

cutenss said:


> I wonder what percentages Komaza and CurlMart are going to have?  I actually prefer smaller percentages off, say 10% or 15% with FREE shipping.  Some vendors have astronomical shipping costs.
> 
> But I am going to make a written listed of whatever I want to buy.  I have taken advantage of some BOGO sales lately.  I am trying to make 2014 a no buy, because I will have all of my staples, old and new



Now a 2014 no buy is a good idea. I need to do that. I'm going to say Curlmart will be 25% off and $5 flat rate shipping. Hopefully better


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 7, 2013)

Locks and loads Hairveda wishlist.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 7, 2013)

Pompous Blue said:


> gorgeoushair I've been buying from her for about 3 years now and I think 25% is the highest I've ever seen.
> 
> *Last year she had the large size pumpkin seed conditioner sell for about 1/2 off*.





ShyIntellect said:


> And _that_ was a mistake! It was 1/2 off for about 30 mins until she finally caught it. She did honor the orders with the conditioner at 1/2 off though. *I got three of them at that price *



 Yeah, that was great. I was all newbie like and asked on the Darcy's thread, "Umm...so uhh.......yall see the 16oz Pumpkinseed is the same price as the 8oz right? That ain't normal is it?" You best believe I snatched that up with the quickness!


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Nov 7, 2013)

I just sent Sage a message. Hopefully I will hear back from them soon.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 7, 2013)

_Website_: http://www.hairitagehydration.com


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 7, 2013)

gorgeoushair said:


> ^^See vendors that's how you do a BF sale!!!(especially those w/ them high as heck prices) Yep, I will be there with bells on!



Yes yes! I had planned on purchasing from her for Black Friday. I have my list ready!

I also like how she responds really quickly. I emailed her because I had a question about a product and she responded within the hour. Superb customer service.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Nov 7, 2013)

My bday is on Black Friday this year!!!

#turnup #turndown4what

LOL

ETA: I can't go HAM though since my DD bday is the next day #motherhood


----------



## kxlot79 (Nov 8, 2013)

I just started hearing good things about this brand. Happy Nappy Honey.
I heard the Black Friday sale will be 11/22-11/25 @ 50% off from 9am to 11am. And 30% off with code: #blackfriday on purchases $55 & up
These products sound yummy....

http://happynappyhoney.com/

Sent using LHCF app


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 8, 2013)

kxlot79 said:


> I just started hearing good things about this brand. Happy Nappy Honey.
> I heard the Black Friday sale will be 11/22-11/25 @ 50% off from 9am to 11am. And 30% off with code: #blackfriday on purchases $55 & up
> These products sound yummy....
> 
> ...



Just saw a good review on that Pink Sugar Hibiscus Plant DC...

Lawd ha mercy, I should've joined LHCF after Black Friday!


----------



## Lita (Nov 8, 2013)

Original Moxie-30% off $30 or more...Code will be announced Thanksgiving night 11:59pm on the site...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Nov 8, 2013)

Happy Nappy is on my list..The Dc & Leave-in

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## felic1 (Nov 9, 2013)

I am really excited. I hope to get some great deals.


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 9, 2013)

Not sure if this has been posted. 

Hydroquench Systems.


----------



## HeavenlySkies (Nov 9, 2013)

I was amped about the 40% hairveda sale until I saw "up to 40%" that means 2 things will be 40 and the rest 10. I just need some almond glaze lol


----------



## chejam (Nov 10, 2013)

Miss jessies" http://missjessies.com/ : 40 % off from 11/10/13-12/31/13, includes free shipping...


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Nov 10, 2013)

Heads up, my blog post will go live tomorrow morning.


----------



## winona (Nov 11, 2013)

Haven't been on here in awhile but does phyto have Black Friday sales?  I need some more phyto keratin serum


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Nov 11, 2013)

Trini_Chutney said:


> I just sent Sage a message. Hopefully I will hear back from them soon.




They still haven't gotten back to me.

Posted from my awesome iPhone using LHCF


----------



## AyannaDivine (Nov 11, 2013)

I swore I wasn't getting involved in the 2014 Black Friday madness. 
Who was I kidding? If Sage offers more than a 20% discount, its on and poppin! Anyone know if DB is coming out with a new product? They like realeasing new stuff around this time of year.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 11, 2013)

winona said:


> Haven't been on here in awhile but does phyto have Black Friday sales? I need some more phyto keratin serum


winona They usually have mid-year sales (End of May - June and Nov - Dec.)

I've been stalking their Facebook page for the announcement 'cause I want to stock up on the phytokeratine serum, too.

I joined their mailing list but never get any notifications. Last year the sale started Nov. 8, 2012.


----------



## Tene (Nov 11, 2013)

kxlot79 said:


> I just started hearing good things about this brand. Happy Nappy Honey.
> I heard the Black Friday sale will be 11/22-11/25 @ 50% off from 9am to 11am. And 30% off with code: #blackfriday on purchases $55 & up
> These products sound yummy....
> 
> ...




Good cause I've been eyeing her stuff for a couple weeks now but was waiting on a sale.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Nov 11, 2013)

Is 40-50% off going to be the new norm for BF? 

That could be great and bad at the same dang time. How can you restrain yourself from 40-50% off? 

On the other hand I'm more than happy to see if companies want to battle it out and try to have the better sale.


----------



## GoingBack (Nov 11, 2013)

Is Qhemet having a sale?


----------



## soonergirl (Nov 11, 2013)

^^ I've been waiting on a Qhemet sale for 2 years... Doubt it...


----------



## AyannaDivine (Nov 11, 2013)

soonergirl said:


> ^^ I've been waiting on a Qhemet sale for 2 years... Doubt it...



 okayyy!  I love me some QB, but due to the so called sale that never took place I chose to spend all my coins with Darcys and Sage.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 11, 2013)

More Black Friday codes are here!!

http://confessionsofablogvixen.com/

Glad to see Marie Dean, Brown Butter Beauty and Darcy's are having 25% - 30% off.


----------



## Mena (Nov 11, 2013)

I am looking for biolage conditioning balm for black friday. Let me know if you find anything!


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Nov 11, 2013)

soonergirl said:


> ^^ I've been waiting on a Qhemet sale for 2 years... Doubt it...





I got the AHTB through a swap. Love it! But there's other butters that do the job from companies that have sales.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Nov 11, 2013)

Pompous Blue said:


> More Black Friday codes are here!!
> 
> http://confessionsofablogvixen.com/
> 
> Glad to see Marie Dean, Brown Butter Beauty and Darcy's are having 25% - 30% off.



Awww snap. Pura Body Naturals is doing a BOGO. 

*praise break*


----------



## veesweets (Nov 11, 2013)

I love that Purabody's BOGO sales last a full month. Thats what got me last year


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Nov 11, 2013)

veesweets said:


> I love that Purabody's BOGO sales last a full month. Thats what got me last year



Her sales are the best. I only buy during the bogo and it lasts the rest of the year. I still have like 8 jars/bottles.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 11, 2013)

veesweets said:


> I love that Purabody's BOGO sales last a full month. Thats what got me last year



What's good from there? Did someone already post a link to the websit TIA

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 11, 2013)

soonergirl said:


> ^^ I've been waiting on a Qhemet sale for 2 years... Doubt it...



I know her stuff is good, but I refuse to buy from someone who won't at least have a dang sale ONCE.


----------



## veesweets (Nov 11, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> What's good from there? Did someone already post a link to the websit TIA
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



I've only tried the murumuru moisture milk. It is really great on both wet and dry hair for me. This year I also want to try the cupuacu butter. 
I *think* I remember the DC getting good reviews here...comparable to BASK cacao bark


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 11, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow The Cupuacu Butter is very nice. It is like a shea butter mix consistency. It smells good, but I can't place the smell. I purchased two jars from the last BOGO. It seals in moisture nicely, but I prefer my butters whipped like Hairveda Green Tea Butter. I used them mostly for body and they were great for that.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Nov 11, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> What's good from there? Did someone already post a link to the websit TIA
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



I like the Cupuacu Butter, chocolate hair smoothie and the Sapote lotion.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 11, 2013)

I want to try PBN murumuru milk.  Heard it was awesome and that chocolate hair smoothie. May try the butter! I need some new lines to fall in love with.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 11, 2013)

HQ email I rcvd Saturday...

Happy Holidays!!!! 
Take 50% off when you spend $60 or more. Coupon Code: HOLNOV1

The holidays are right around the corner and we're starting early! Now's the perfect time to stock up on gifts and your personal favorites for the holiday season. With cold weather rapidly approaching it's important to protect and condition. We've extended the self life of all HQ Products to last 9 months to 1 full year!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## loulou82 (Nov 11, 2013)

I see that I'm going to have to stock up on PBN's Murumuru Moisture Milk. It has become my go-to cream for the LCO method.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Nov 11, 2013)

I hope komaza has a sale


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 11, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> I hope komaza has a sale



I know right. I want to get more of the protein strengthener and probably something else from them.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 11, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> I hope komaza has a sale



I think they had 15% years past I think. I hope they have a sale also!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 12, 2013)

Really curious about that new Heavy Whip Daily Moist line, but it's not on the site, blog or FB yet


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 13, 2013)

^^^Me too ShyIntellect. I wish she would post a teaser with just ingredients.


----------



## Mahogony7 (Nov 13, 2013)

I just want some AO GPB. Does anyone know where and how much it goes on sale for?


----------



## jamaica68 (Nov 13, 2013)

Mahogony7 said:


> I just want some AO GPB. Does anyone know where and how much it goes on sale for?



Mahogony7 you may want to check vitacost.com they always have a sale on those conditioners.


----------



## Mahogony7 (Nov 13, 2013)

^Thanks. I already get them from there, but I wanted to know if they're cheaper anywhere else.


----------



## so1913 (Nov 13, 2013)

yay, checked the blog and saw 40% off of Obia!  I'll be stocking up big time.


----------



## jlatr (Nov 14, 2013)

so1913 said:


> yay, checked the blog and saw 40% off of Obia!  I'll be stocking up big time.


What is the discount code?  TIA


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 14, 2013)

www.SheaTerraOrganics.com




Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 15, 2013)

ShyIntellect said:


> Really curious about that new Heavy Whip Daily Moist line, but it's not on the site, blog or FB yet



SNEAK PREVIEW of new Heavy Whip Daily Moist line


----------



## kxlot79 (Nov 15, 2013)

That. Looks. YUMMY!!!! 



ShyIntellect said:


> SNEAK PREVIEW of new Heavy Whip Daily Moist line



Sent using LHCF app


----------



## lovelycurls (Nov 16, 2013)

CC's NATURALS BLACK FRIDAY SALES

Our Sale will start on Thanksgiving Day at 9pm. The details are as follows:
 11/28- 9pm - 11/29 6:59am 40%off Code BF40
11/29- 7am - 12/02 11:59pm 30%off Code BF30

We will be offering the following scents in our butters, Sugar Scrubs & Lotions only: 
Cookie
Candy Cane
Pumpkin Pie
Vanilla Bean
Chocolate
Sweet Potato & Brown Sugar


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Nov 17, 2013)

lovelycurls said:


> CC's NATURALS BLACK FRIDAY SALES
> 
> Our Sale will start on Thanksgiving Day at 9pm. The details are as follows:
> 11/28- 9pm - 11/29 6:59am 40%off Code BF40
> ...



I'm sorry, what is CC?


----------



## divachyk (Nov 17, 2013)

westNDNbeauty said:


> I'm sorry, what is CC?



westNDNbeauty, I think it's CC's Naturals 

Link URL: http://www.ccsnaturals.com/


----------



## amberangel4u (Nov 17, 2013)

ShyIntellect said:


> SNEAK PREVIEW of new Heavy Whip Daily Moist line




Just reading the directions on this butter. Why can it not be used on wet hair?


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 17, 2013)

^^^amberangel4u I'm wondering the same thing. It even has explicit instruction not to use it on wet hair.  May not purchase...


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 17, 2013)

Happy Holidays
From
Ynobe Shop

Thanksgiving Day comes, by statute, once a year; to the honest man it comes as frequently as the heart of gratitude will allow.

- Edward Sandford Martin
YAY!! It's about time!!
Black Friday is just about here and you know what that means, right?!
We will be having a Black Friday sale the day after
Thanksgiving and I know you all are excited. 


Black Friday Sale
 Free shipping (domestic only) and 20% off all orders. Or save 30% when you spend $60 or more. 

Use codes: BLACKFRI13 OR BLACKFRIDAY13
STARTS 11/29 @ 12AM EST AND ENDS 12/02 @ 6AM EST.


NEW SHAMPOO BARS COMING SOON!!

BUT....
We're not going to make you wait til then! 
Monday November 18 thru November 25 (Monday to Monday) will be Cyber Monday here at Ynobe Shop. We will be having a sell then too. 

Cyber Monday Sale
Save $10 on orders of $50 or more. Or save 15% off all orders. 
Use codes: CYBER7 OR CYBER2
STARTS 11/18 @ 12AM EST & ENDS 11/25 @ 6PM EST

Have you heard about our vintage boutique?

Check out  Ynobe Vintage Wear today!!  

Copyright ©

Our mailing address is:
Ynobe Shop
PO Box 461Columbus, OH 43201

wow.ynobeshop.com


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Nov 18, 2013)

Has Sage posted any sale details? I really want to place an order if they are having one.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 18, 2013)

Trini_Chutney said:


> Has Sage posted any sale details? I really want to place an order if they are having one.



I don't think so. Vendors are extremely slow to post their BF deals this year it seems. I'm still waiting on the deets from quite a few of them.


----------



## cutenss (Nov 19, 2013)

Nothing for Komaza?  I want to stock up on the Coconut Hair Milk.


----------



## g.lo (Nov 19, 2013)

cutenss said:


> Nothing for Komaza?  I want to stock up on the Coconut Hair Milk.


Me too, that coconut hair milk is the business


----------



## cutenss (Nov 19, 2013)

cutenss said:


> Nothing for Komaza?  I want to stock up on the Coconut Hair Milk.



I meant the Coconut Hair Lotion.  The stuff is the be all end all  Sale or not, I am buying enough to get free shipping


----------



## MissMusic (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm waiting on Sage too! Even though most of the items I want seem to be out of stock, ugh!


----------



## fe6968 (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 19, 2013)

fe6968 said:


>



What vendor is this for? fe6968


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Nov 19, 2013)

MyHoneyChild
Nov. 29th


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 20, 2013)

Hattache will be posting BF deets in a few hours per FB page.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 20, 2013)

Yes they are bringing it with these high discounts! Makes it very hard for a minor pj.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 20, 2013)

Sister's Keeper





HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 20, 2013)

blackeyes31626 said:


> MyHoneyChild
> Nov. 29th


 


HairPleezeGrow said:


> Hattache will be posting BF deets in a few hours per FB page.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


 
Hooray! Hooray! Now it's really getting serious!!!!


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 20, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow
It's on Facebook now.....25% off $30+

Can you post the rest of the details?


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hattache 
25% off on $30+
Free shipping USA orders 65+

Camille Rose 25% off


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 20, 2013)

Sorry so late guys. My little one is sick!  Thnx for posting!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Rnjones (Nov 20, 2013)

Anything from vitacost or vitaminshoppe?


----------



## loulou82 (Nov 20, 2013)

I hope Vitacost has something. I have a cart full of items I need to restock on.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 20, 2013)

Rnjones said:


> Anything from vitacost or vitaminshoppe?


 


loulou82 said:


> I hope Vitacost has something. I have a cart full of items I need to restock on.


I had a 10% off coupon I used last weekend to order a couple of things I needed to re-stock on (Coupon expired Saturday.) 

I hope they do have a BF/Cyber Monday sale of 15% or more.....Will be placing an order to finish re-stocking.


----------



## curlicarib (Nov 20, 2013)

Komaza??????????


----------



## virtuenow (Nov 20, 2013)

Hello... Komaza, are you out there????


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 20, 2013)

Nothing yet from Komaza unfortunately, I'm hoping they're 25% or higher


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Nov 20, 2013)

That's what I'm waiting on (komaza)


----------



## hannan (Nov 20, 2013)

YAY! The only one I was waiting to hear about 

*MOZEKE Black Friday Sale
*
November 29, 2013

8:00 am - 8:00 pm Central Standard Time

Everything 50% off. 

Sale does not apply to samples or bulk size items.


----------



## veesweets (Nov 20, 2013)

*B.A.S.K Beauty 

Dec 2 through Dec 4

Enjoy from 25% up to 40% off your favorite b.a.s.k products! (gift sets and bundles do not apply)*


----------



## Imoan (Nov 20, 2013)

Anything from Butter-n-Bars curious to try their Conditioning Hair Masque, and *Tiiva Naturals*.. luv the growth oil and d/c ..... Thnxs


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 20, 2013)

Imoan

You can also buy their hair masque at their ebay shop.  It's cheaper.


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Nov 20, 2013)

I've updated the blog post with Darcy's Botanical's coupon code, Caheez, Henna Sooq, Beija-Flora, Tasti Kiss...


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 20, 2013)

veesweets said:


> *B.A.S.K Beauty
> 
> Dec 2 through Dec 4
> 
> Enjoy from 25% up to 40% off your favorite b.a.s.k products! (gift sets and bundles do not apply)*



Looks like b.a.s.k. is only having a CyberMonday sale, I'll be getting 2 of the Vanilla Whiskey soaks and I'm hoping they fall in the "up to 40% off" category! 

Komaza is the only other vendor I'm waiting on now. I'll have to venture over to Westndnbeauty's blog to see what Komaza's 2012 BF sale was, I don't remember it because I wasn't checking for them then.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 20, 2013)

westNDNbeauty said:


> I've updated the blog post with Darcy's Botanical's coupon code, Caheez, Henna Sooq, Beija-Flora, Tasti Kiss...


Yay!! Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 20, 2013)

Pompous Blue said:


> *I had a 10% off coupon I used last weekend to order a couple of things I needed to re-stock on (Coupon expired Saturday.) *
> 
> I hope they do have a BF/Cyber Monday sale of 15% or more.....Will be placing an order to finish re-stocking.


Good customer service from Vitacost.

I tracked this pkg this morning - said it was out for delivery.

A couple of hours ago I received another ship notification and UPS pick-up. Puzzled, I went to the original UPS tracking and found out my package had been damaged in transit and they had notified Vitacost.

Vitacost sent a new pkg with 2-day delivery. 



> Dear Vitacost Customer,
> 
> We’ve been notified by UPS that your recent order was damaged during transit. This is not the type of experience we want you to have, so of course I ordered a new one for you at no charge. You will receive an order confirmation email shortly with the replacement order information.
> 
> We will expedite your order with UPS 2 day shipping and have this to you within 2 business days. Please accept our sincere apology in this matter. If you have any further questions feel free to contact me directly




I like the fact that everything was taken care of behind the scenes and I did not have to insist on an investigation or new products!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Nov 20, 2013)

Still no word on Sage? I was there at 6:00 a.m. last year & got 30% off my purchase. I'm hoping it'll be the same this year.


----------



## jamaica68 (Nov 20, 2013)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Still no word on Sage? I was there at 6:00 a.m. last year & got 30% off my purchase. I'm hoping it'll be the same this year.



nakialovesshoes Sage closed their store they are now online only, they sent an email out in September or October.

http://us1.campaign-archive1.com/?u=3bd5570db2a3d15bf7087bd53&id=08d942414b


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 20, 2013)

ShyIntellect

I'm hoping everything I want from B.a.s.k is 40% off. LOL


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Nov 20, 2013)

jamaica68 said:


> nakialovesshoes Sage closed their store they are now online only, they sent an email out in September or October.
> 
> http://us1.campaign-archive1.com/?u=3bd5570db2a3d15bf7087bd53&id=08d942414b



jamaica68 Actually she still does pop up sales in store. I went to one last month. When I was there I asked her would she be doing an in-store sale for Black Friday & she said she would.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 21, 2013)

I think the shipping with MyHoneyChild will trump the 50% off. Unless you spend enough to get free shipping.

I am so tired of this high *** shipping.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Nov 21, 2013)

Curlmarts Gray Friday sale starts tomorrow. They didn't say what it would be exactly yet.


----------



## jamaica68 (Nov 21, 2013)

nakialovesshoes said:


> jamaica68 Actually she still does pop up sales in store. I went to one last month. When I was there I asked her would she be doing an in-store sale for Black Friday & she said she would.



nakialovesshoes Sorry, I thought the store was closed for good I'm not in the area.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 21, 2013)

cwmarie said:


> Curlmarts Gray Friday sale starts tomorrow. They didn't say what it would be exactly yet.



Was thinking of maybe trying a few stylers from Camille Rose. I wish Sage would announce their sale, so I know if I should get the products from Sage or Curlmart. Sage gon mess around and miss out on this money with all this tardiness.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 21, 2013)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I think the shipping with MyHoneyChild will trump the 50% off. Unless you spend enough to get free shipping.
> 
> I am so tired of this high *** shipping.



well dang, how much is her shipping?


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 21, 2013)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I think the shipping with MyHoneyChild will trump the 50% off. Unless you spend enough to get free shipping.
> 
> I am so tired of this high *** shipping.


 


gorgeoushair said:


> well dang, how much is her shipping?


gorgeoushair I live in Florida and I'm not sure where she ships from but my shipping was $8.95 for about 12 full-size items last year and that is waaayyy cheaper than other vendors who do not offer flat-rate shipping. 

But since I only order from her one time a year (BF), I stock up. And this year I'm sure my order will be free to ship since I will be ordering well over $50.


----------



## Imoan (Nov 21, 2013)

Pompous Blue said:


> @gorgeoushair I live in Florida and I'm not sure where she ships from but my shipping was $8.95 for about 12 full-size items last year and that is waaayyy cheaper than other vendors who do not offer flat-rate shipping.
> 
> But since I only order from her one time a year (BF), I stock up. And this year I'm sure my order will be free to ship since I will be ordering well over $50.


 


Site says free shipping on all orders over $50... I hope if u use the 50% off it does not cancel out the free shipping even if your total is over $50 w/discount..


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 21, 2013)

Imoan said:


> Site says free shipping on all orders over $50... I hope if u use the 50% off it does not cancel out the free shipping even if your total is over $50 w/discount..


Imoan From experience most vendors require your total AFTER the discount to equal or exceed their minimum for free-shipping.

So, I know my discounted total will be greater than the $50 minimum and therefore, free-shipping.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Nov 21, 2013)

ShyIntellect said:


> Was thinking of maybe trying a few stylers from Camille Rose. I wish Sage would announce their sale, so I know if I should get the products from Sage or Curlmart. Sage gon mess around and miss out on this money with all this tardiness.



I think CR is having a 25% off sale too.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 21, 2013)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I think the shipping with MyHoneyChild will trump the 50% off. Unless you spend enough to get free shipping.
> 
> I am so tired of this high *** shipping.




Well $50.00 ain't gonna be too hard to reach LOL


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 21, 2013)

Pompous Blue Imoan

Just reread the sale again and free shipping does not apply to this offer....guess it was too good to be true but 50% off still is a damn good sale.


----------



## Imoan (Nov 21, 2013)

Pompous Blue said:


> @Imoan From experience most vendors require your total AFTER the discount to equal or exceed their minimum for free-shipping.
> 
> So, I know my discounted total will be greater than the $50 minimum and therefore, free-shipping.


 

true, but I noticed fine print says free shipping does not apply with this promotion... I kinda take it to mean u get one or the other, correct me if I am wrong...

for example : CC's Naturals... *11/28- 9pm - 11/29 6:59am 40%off Code BF40*
*11/29- 7am - 12/02 11:59pm 30%off Code BF30*


And as always *FREE SHIPPING* on all orders of *$35 or more* after the coupon code


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Nov 21, 2013)

None of the places I want to buy from are going to be big orders, like $15 here, $20 there with the discounts they offer so I feel slighted with these $30 and $50 minimums for free shipping. Come on vendors... Flat rate! Flat rate! Lol.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 21, 2013)

Pompous Blue said:


> @Imoan From experience most vendors require your total AFTER the discount to equal or exceed their minimum for free-shipping.
> 
> So, I know my discounted total will be greater than the $50 minimum and therefore, free-shipping.



Pompous Blue
What do you typically stock up on from MyHoneyChild? I've never tried the line, but I'm still trying to shop around for "holy grail" stylers.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 21, 2013)

ShyIntellect said:


> Really curious about that new Heavy Whip Daily Moist line, but it's not on the site, blog or FB yet



Another product from the new Heavy Whip Daily Moist line 





ETA
I wanted to get my Hairveda products from Hattache but I don't believe they'll be carrying this new line unfortunately.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 21, 2013)

Shipping costs is not a factor in any of my BF purchases, because either the vendors offer free-shipping or flat-rate shipping or the shipping cost is reasonable.

I've long since cut-off those vendors that charge exorbitant shipping/handling rates.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 21, 2013)

ShyIntellect said:


> @Pompous Blue
> What do you typically stock up on from MyHoneyChild? I've never tried the line, but I'm still trying to shop around for "holy grail" stylers.


ShyIntellect
Organic hair cream
Type 4 hair cream
Scalp Cleansers - Honey Nutt, Honey Bee, Banana Cream and Organic Shea Butter.

I've tried her hair lotions, but they're not moisturizing enough for me. And I love her organic hair oil, but the price is HIGH! I moved on to Keraveda on etsy.

Product I'm going to order but have never used:

MISTER setting and styling gel. (But I wonder if it qualifies for 50% off since it's only 7 oz.)


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Nov 21, 2013)

Pompous Blue said:


> Shipping costs is not a factor in any of my BF purchases, because either the vendors offer free-shipping or flat-rate shipping or the shipping cost is reasonable.
> 
> I've long since cut-off those vendors that charge exorbitant shipping/handling rates.



I need to too. 

SheScentIt for example.. Her shipping isn't too outrageous but shipping goes from $5.50 for one item to $7.45 for two. Then $8.85 for three. I just feel like that's pushing it a little.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 21, 2013)

cwmarie said:


> I need to too.
> 
> SheScentIt for example.. Her shipping isn't too outrageous but shipping goes from $5.50 for one item to $7.45 for two. Then $8.85 for three. I just feel like that's pushing it a little.


EXACTLY!!!

With some vendors, the discount was less than the shipping costs.....Miss me with that!!!!

I haven't ordered from shescentit in YEARS!!


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 21, 2013)

^^This is why I haven't ordered from Shescentit.  I was going to one year but that shipping kept adding up and going up as I kept adding things to my cart.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Nov 21, 2013)

gorgeoushair said:


> ^^This is why I haven't ordered from Shescentit.  I was going to one year but that shipping kept adding up and going up as I kept adding things to my cart.



Right. After having two products in the cart I'm starting to side eye the shipping. Then I'm like well if it's just one thing left in my cart.. Forget it. Unless she does surprise flat rate this BF sale I won't be ordering.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 21, 2013)

OMG I can't wait! I love and exclusively use her pH rinse!


----------



## veesweets (Nov 21, 2013)

Are my eyes deceiving me or are the new products hairveda listing looking like the same ones they already carry with a different label? ..The "new" gel ingredients look like the ingredients from the whipped gelly, and the whipped butter ingredients look like the ones from whipped clouds. Was there supposed to be a difference?


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 21, 2013)

*Zuri Handmade*

Black Friday Save 50% off orders over $100, 25% off orders $35-$99.

Small Biz Saturday & Cyber Monday. Save 50% off orders over $100 (bulk not included.)

New items coming to the site. Be on the lookout.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 21, 2013)

veesweets said:


> Are my eyes deceiving me or are the new products hairveda listing looking like the same ones they already carry with a different label? ..The "new" gel ingredients look like the ingredients from the whipped gelly, and the whipped butter ingredients look like the ones from whipped clouds. Was there supposed to be a difference?



I noticed some similarities myself.....weird.


----------



## Joli (Nov 21, 2013)

Does anyone know if there will be a sale on Karen's Body Beautiful products?


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 21, 2013)

veesweets said:


> Are my eyes deceiving me or are the new products hairveda listing looking like the same ones they already carry with a different label? ..The "new" gel ingredients look like the ingredients from the whipped gelly, and the whipped butter ingredients look like the ones from whipped clouds. Was there supposed to be a difference?



Response Hairveda gave via FB:


> The  Heavy Whip line is  a rebranding of some  of our existing products. The  products are almost the same as the original ( some ingredient  changes  and new fragrances). We are changing the packaging in preparation for retail chains.


----------



## veesweets (Nov 21, 2013)

ShyIntellect said:


> Response Hairveda gave via FB:



Ooh okay. I was looking forward to some new stuff but I'm more excited that theyre expanding. If I can get HV on the ground ill be thrilled


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 21, 2013)

ShyIntellect said:


> Response Hairveda gave via FB:



Good to know. Now I won't be all thirsty to "try." I will just get my staples.


----------



## fe6968 (Nov 21, 2013)

The vendor is Shi-Naturals : http://shinaturals.bigcartel.com


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 21, 2013)

http://www.entwinecouture.com/


*::{★THE BIG BLACK WEEKEND★~We Give. You Receive~}:: 
2013 HOLIDAY EXCLUSIVES. B1G1 + FREE GIFTS + FLASH DEALS. 

We LOVE Gifting! Get ready for the largest Black Friday Weekend EVER! 4-days Only! 11.29.13 thru 12.01.13

Black Friday★Small Biz Saturday★Purple Sunday★Cyber Monday
*


----------



## fe6968 (Nov 21, 2013)

Sorry the vendor is Shi-Naturals : http://shinaturals.bigcartel.com


----------



## PJaye (Nov 21, 2013)

ShyIntellect said:


> Response Hairveda gave via FB:




This may explain why they removed the Methi Sativa Tea Set from their website's product inventory, and why they ignored my two emails inquiring about its absence.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 21, 2013)

PJaye do you think she's discontinuing the Methi two-step ? I wanted to try it per havilland's recommendation.  Or, do you think she's reconcepting it for retail?


----------



## PJaye (Nov 21, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> PJaye do you think she's discontinuing the Methi two-step ? I wanted to try it per havilland's recommendation.  Or, do you think she's reconcepting it for retail?



MileHighDiva

I have no idea, but if I were a speculating PJ (which I am), I would assume that it's been discontinued given their preparations for retail distribution.  That's unfortunate since it's the best product in their inventory, IMO.


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Nov 21, 2013)

Alikay Naturals
15% off


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 21, 2013)

PJaye

Oh no!  I never got to try it.  I guess you snooze you loose...I should have ordered it when I got all that Vatika Frosting back in July.

She could at least respond to your inquiries.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 21, 2013)

When does Oyin normally post their BF details?  I need to know because tomorrow CM is having their gray sale and I need all info, so I can make the best decision re: my Hair Dew stock up plans.


----------



## crimsonpeach (Nov 21, 2013)

PJaye said:


> MileHighDiva  I have no idea, but if I were a speculating PJ (which I am), I would assume that it's been discontinued given their preparations for retail distribution.  That's unfortunate since it's the best product in their inventory, IMO.



This was the one thing I wanted for Black Friday.  Oh well.  Guess BASK will have to console me.


----------



## PJaye (Nov 21, 2013)

crimsonpeach said:


> This was the one thing I wanted for Black Friday.  Oh well.  Guess BASK will have to console me.




Me, too!  And, I don't email vendors unless a significant problem arises.  For me to send two demonstrates a considerable amount of thirst.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Nov 21, 2013)

fe6968 said:


> The vendor is Shi-Naturals : http://shinaturals.bigcartel.com



Shipping for the 3 things I want is $2 more than the discount. I'm so annoyed but I know I'm going to buy it anyway. Those products look good!


----------



## divachyk (Nov 21, 2013)

PJaye said:


> @MileHighDiva
> 
> I have no idea, but if I were a speculating PJ (which I am), I would assume that it's been discontinued given their preparations for retail distribution. That's unfortunate since it's the best product in their inventory, IMO.


 
PJaye, I know we're just speculating but why would it need to be discontinued for retail distro? I never got to try it either MileHighDiva.


----------



## PJaye (Nov 22, 2013)

divachyk said:


> PJaye, I know we're just speculating but why would it need to be discontinued for retail distro? I never got to try it either MileHighDiva.



divachyk

I have no idea.  Perhaps, it's not as cost effective for mass production as their other products.  I really can't say for certain, especially given their failure to answer my inquiry.  All I wanted was 2...or 8 more jars of the stuff for BF.


----------



## sharon80 (Nov 22, 2013)

See What's Left in Hair Accessories 
*50% OFF NYC Designer Jemima Jackman Sample Sale*, Headbands and Headscarves as low as $12.50, use code: JEMIMA50OFF  at: www.jemimajackman.etsy.com

Enjoy,


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 22, 2013)

gorgeoushair said:


> well dang, how much is her shipping?



gorgeoushair, Since I don't order a whole lot, one item is $8.95. I live in Georgia and she ships from North Carolina. That's too high for me. I have shipped 8 ounce items for less than $5.00.


----------



## KinkyRN (Nov 22, 2013)

Don't know if you all have seen this!


----------



## KinkyRN (Nov 22, 2013)

BASK special BF:


----------



## Lita (Nov 22, 2013)

Getting bask..Yep.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 22, 2013)

PJaye said:


> This may explain why they removed the Methi Sativa Tea Set from their website's product inventory, and why they ignored my two emails inquiring about its absence.



This is on my BF list.  Ever since havilland review, I've wanted it.  I don't see why she would discontinue it.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 22, 2013)

blackeyes31626 said:


> Alikay Naturals
> 15% off



Sorry but ummmm is this the best she can do??? Even though I don't think 25% is all that good, I was hoping hers was.  She always does these 10% and 15%
off sales with them high as prices.  Oh well guess my money will go to another vendor...


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 22, 2013)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> gorgeoushair, Since I don't order a whole lot, one item is $8.95. I live in Georgia and she ships from North Carolina. That's too high for me. I have shipped 8 ounce items for less than $5.00.



NC is not that far from Georgia. I am in SC and it's not that far from me and SC is not that far from you.   That is too high.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 22, 2013)

KinkyRN said:


> View attachment 234353
> 
> Don't know if you all have seen this!



Yea but I wonder how much....


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## oneastrocurlie (Nov 22, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> When does Oyin normally post their BF details?  I need to know because tomorrow CM is having their gray sale and I need all info, so I can make the best decision re: my Hair Dew stock up plans.



I'd said CM sale is going to trump Oyins own sale. Oyin sale wasn't that good last year.

ETA I Googled it and it looks like in the past it's been 20% off,  free shipping over $60


----------



## Brownie518 (Nov 22, 2013)

I couldnt read that info for b.a.s.k. so here it is in case anyone can't either:


*
    3 DAYS ONLY -  DEC 2 through DEC 4 online @ www.baskbeauty.com



    ​ENJOY FROM  25% up to 40% OFF YOUR FAVORITE b.a.s.k. PRODUCTS!  (gift sets & bundles do not apply)​



    ​LIMITED EDITION, PLATINUM PJ HOLIDAY SPA PRODUCT*


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Nov 22, 2013)

So Qhemet is having a sale for the first time in years -__- Too bad the one product I loved from them no longer works on my hair (since undergoing that attempt to mass produce). I am no longer subbed to their newsletters so I'll be counting on one of you dolls to post that info so I can update.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Nov 22, 2013)

Ready to pull the trigger on my Curlmart cart I made yesterday but I feel like I should add more stuff lol.


----------



## Sosa (Nov 22, 2013)

If you are shopping online, you will get additional cash back (on top of your coupons ) from shopping at the following stores thru Ebates.com:

1. *ULTA Beauty 8% cash back *

2.* Sally beauty 6% cash back* (there are also some other coupons for Sally on Ebates like  c/code:555321
Discount 20% off $50+ order. (Some exclusions apply) (Exp. 11/30/2013))

3. *Sephora 8% cash back*

4.* Wen Haircare 25% cash back*

*5. Carol's Daughter 6.5% cash back*

And several others...can't list them all 

Ebates.com is free to sign up for, takes less than a minute. Then on their website you will see a list of stores and their respective deals. If you are shopping online, it is worth it to see if the stores are listed on Ebates.com first. Most stores are.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 22, 2013)

cwmarie said:


> Ready to pull the trigger on my Curlmart cart I made yesterday but I feel like I should add more stuff lol.



I just got Gleau Nourishing Oil Blend and Jessicurl Aloeba Daily Conditioner. Wanted two CURLS products, but the coupon cannot be applied to that brand unfortunately


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 22, 2013)

Sosa

I'm impressed that eBates/Wen is 25%


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 22, 2013)

cwmarie said:


> I'd said CM sale is going to trump Oyins own sale. Oyin sale wasn't that good last year.
> 
> ETA I Googled it and it looks like in the past it's been 20% off,  free shipping over $60



cwmarie

Girl, I know...I wish CM had the liters.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 22, 2013)

Waiting on 8AM for happynappyhoney's sale this morning!


----------



## Sosa (Nov 22, 2013)

Pompous Blue said:


> Sosa
> 
> I'm impressed that eBates/Wen is 25%



I know...that is an impressive amount of cash back!


----------



## Brownie518 (Nov 22, 2013)

Pompous Blue said:


> Waiting on 8AM for happynappyhoney's sale this morning!


Pompous Blue

She had the prices discounted early last night.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 22, 2013)

When I checked early last night, they hadn't changed. I just wish the Pink Sugar Hibiscus was on the 50% off list.


----------



## soonergirl (Nov 22, 2013)

I am trying to check out on happy nappy's site and keep getting an error, anyone else?


----------



## Brownie518 (Nov 22, 2013)

Pompous Blue said:


> When I checked early last night, they hadn't changed. I just wish the Pink Sugar Hibiscus was on the 50% off list.



I got that last night..it was/is marked down to 11.20 from 16.00


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 22, 2013)

soonergirl said:


> I am trying to check out on happy nappy's site and keep getting an error, anyone else?


soonergirl I just checked out. Everything went through fine.


Brownie518 said:


> I got that last night..it was/is marked down to 11.20 from 16.00


Brownie518 That's the only thing I got. Hope she still does fast shipping!


----------



## soonergirl (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks!! Wondering what I'm doing wrong


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 22, 2013)

soonergirl said:


> I am trying to check out on happy nappy's site and keep getting an error, anyone else?



I was too, I gave up. Stuff kept disappearing out of my cart. then an error. Then it hourglassed. Oh well


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 22, 2013)

soonergirl said:


> Thanks!! Wondering what I'm doing wrong





shawnyblazes said:


> I was too, I gave up. Stuff kept disappearing out of my cart. then an error. Then it hourglassed. Oh well


soonergirl shawnyblazes
Are you signed in to your account? Some websites won't let you add to your cart if you're not signed in. When I added my products, I was signed in.

HTH


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 22, 2013)

I was able to purchase at happy nappy honey just now with no problems.


----------



## MissMusic (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm just plain tickled pink cause Qhemet is actually going to participate in Black Friday this year. That changes my whole game plan.


----------



## openexpression (Nov 22, 2013)

I messaged the owner for Happy Nappy Honey because the flyer gives the impression that orders over $55 will get an additional 30% off with the code. She said that is not the case and all discounts have been applied which is why the #blackfriday code does not work. I still ordered 9/10 things because the discount was really good AND she offers a $4.95 flat shipping rate. More vendors need to pay attention!


----------



## Covergirl5906 (Nov 22, 2013)

Brownie518 said:


> I couldnt read that info for b.a.s.k. so here it is in case anyone can't either:
> 
> 
> *
> ...



I'm wondering what products BASK will have at 40% off.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Nov 22, 2013)

When I try to add something to my cart for happy Nappy I get a "This is probably not the site you are looking for!" warning using Chrome. Ah well. I was just looking anyway.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 22, 2013)

openexpression said:


> I messaged the owner for Happy Nappy Honey because the flyer gives the impression that orders over $55 will get an additional 30% off with the code. She said that is not the case and all discounts have been applied which is why the #blackfriday code does not work. I still ordered 9/10 things because the discount was really good AND she offers a $4.95 flat shipping rate. More vendors need to pay attention!


openexpression EXACTLY!

That flyer was so misleading and ambiguous. She went all the way 'round the world to tell us some products would be 50% off and some would be 30% off period. The time of day didn't matter. So what was the 9AM - 11AM timeframe suppose to do?

As Brownie518 said, the prices were marked down last night and could have placed your order then!


----------



## soonergirl (Nov 22, 2013)

Pompous Blue Still trying to get the happynappy site to work, there is no code needed right??? The stuff is already discounted??? @Beamodel


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 22, 2013)

soonergirl said:


> @Pompous Blue Still trying to get the happynappy site to work, there is no code needed right??? The stuff is already discounted??? @Beamodel


soonergirl That's correct. Everything is already discounted. So, I just added the products to my cart and checked out.


----------



## soonergirl (Nov 22, 2013)

Pompous Blue Thanks Blue!!


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Nov 22, 2013)

cwmarie said:


> When I try to add something to my cart for happy Nappy I get a "This is probably not the site you are looking for!" warning using Chrome. Ah well. I was just looking anyway.



So I got the chance to add things to a cart... Stuff I was interested in is sold out. Let me have a seat lol


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 22, 2013)

cwmarie said:


> So I got the chance to add things to a cart... Stuff I was interested in is sold out. Let me have a seat lol


Darn! What a bummer! 

But with the way her site is acting up, I wonder if some products are sold out. 

I'm glad I was able to get on and order quickly! Is she as popular as the more well-known handmade companies? Wow! Sold out in less than a day!


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Nov 22, 2013)

Pompous Blue said:


> Darn! What a bummer!
> 
> But with the way her site is acting up, I wonder if some products are sold out.
> 
> I'm glad I was able to get on and order quickly! Is she as popular as the more well-known handmade companies? Wow! Sold out in less than a day!



I think it's the sale that's attracting so much attention more then popularity. Hope she didn't bite off more than she can chew!


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Nov 22, 2013)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> gorgeoushair, Since I don't order a whole lot, one item is $8.95. I live in Georgia and she ships from North Carolina. That's too high for me. I have shipped 8 ounce items for less than $5.00.



That's what my shipping would have been for two samples smh that is too much. I wanted to try the line but I'll pass.


----------



## openexpression (Nov 22, 2013)

Pompous Blue said:


> @openexpression EXACTLY!
> 
> That flyer was so misleading and ambiguous. She went all the way 'round the world to tell us some products would be 50% off and some would be 30% off period. The time of day didn't matter. So what was the 9AM - 11AM timeframe suppose to do?
> 
> As @Brownie518 said, the prices were marked down last night and could have placed your order then!


 
@Pompous Blue I think the only things that were marked last night was the 30% off. I made my cart last night and the Candy Cane Curl Pudding and the Chocolate Cupcake Moisture Butter was still $7.00 and $14.00 respectively. This morning I paid $3.50 for the Pudding and $7.00 for the Butter. She also opened the 50% off early. I checked the site at 7:20am CST and everything was available for purchase. The Blackberry Poppy scrub sold out while it was in my cart but everything else was good.


----------



## soonergirl (Nov 22, 2013)

The happy nappy site was difficult to navigate and yes the flyer was misleading....


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 22, 2013)

openexpression said:


> @Pompous Blue I think the only things that were marked last night was the 30% off. I made my cart last night and the *Candy Cane Curl Pudding* and the *Chocolate Cupcake Moisture Butter* was still $7.00 and $14.00 respectively. This morning I paid $3.50 for the Pudding and $7.00 for the Butter.


openexpression Okay.

So are you gonna review your purchases after you try them? Those two sound interesting. 

When I ordered the Pink Sugar Hibiscus DC, she sent me a sample of the Moroccan Clay bar. I couldn't get it to melt when trying to apply to my wet hair. So, I heated up some coconut milk and added it to the bar. It melted and congealed. My hair was not moisturized or had slip during or after I used it.


----------



## openexpression (Nov 22, 2013)

Pompous Blue

This is everything I bought. I wanted to try a bit of everything. Just let me know and I'll review.

Happy Nappy Honey

Candy Cane Curl Pudding (4 oz.) 
Exotic Jamacian Fruit 
Chocolate Almond Coco Cupcake Frosting Moisturizing Butter 
Mint Chocolate Shea Sugar Scrub (4 oz.) 
COWASH DONUT CHOCOLATE RASPBERRY 
Peach Shea Sugar Scrub Cubes (4 oz.) 
Sweet Pumpkin Vanilla Artisan Soaps 
Moroccan Clay Coconut Hearts Deep Conditioner Bars 
Spiked Egg Nog Foaming Salt Scrub (2 oz.)


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 22, 2013)

cwmarie said:


> I think it's the sale that's attracting so much attention more then popularity.* Hope she didn't bite off more than she can chew!*


@cwmarie I think she got in over her head, too. But she must know that when popular Youtubers review your product and give it a thumbs up so close to BF, be prepared for an onslaught of orders. And that seemingly is what happened.



soonergirl said:


> The happy nappy site was difficult to navigate and yes the flyer was misleading....


@soonergirl I thought so too after visiting her site several times this week and playing with carts, trying to make up my mind what to order. So when it came right down to it, since I was on my phone, I ordered what I knew I wanted and didn't try to navigate and order anything else.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 22, 2013)

openexpression said:


> @Pompous Blue
> 
> This is everything I bought. I wanted to try a bit of everything. Just let me know and I'll review.
> 
> ...


@openexpression Good deal!

I'll see you over in the Hits and Misses thread.

As I posted earlier, I was not impressed with the Moroccan Clay bar. But am interested in the Candy Cane Curl Pudding and Chocolate Almond Coco Cupcake.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Nov 22, 2013)

How long is the Curlmart sale?


----------



## curlicarib (Nov 22, 2013)

I couldn't stand it anymore so I just sent Komaza an email inquiring about the deets of their sale. I'll post up if they reply.

ETA: Because spelling, punctuation, and sentence structure is important.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Nov 22, 2013)

Belle Butters 

On 11/29, Black Friday, take 15% Off your entire order with the code:BF13. The sale will begin at 12am CST and end at 11:59pm CST, 11/29.

On 12/2, Cyber Monday, get free shipping on your entire order with the  code: CM13. The sale will begin at 12am CST and end at 11:59pm CST 12/2.


*****

This saddens me. Lol.


----------



## Jadi (Nov 22, 2013)

Does anyone know if fingercomber will have a sale?


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 22, 2013)

CURLMART --- 25% off and $5 shipping + Free detangling comb GRAY25

GRAY FRIDAY PROMOTION RUNS FRIDAY, NOVEMBER 22ND THROUGH 11:59 PM CST TUESDAY, NOVEMBER 26TH.

ETA: already posted, but I'll leave my post too since I missed the first post, someone else may too


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Nov 22, 2013)

Jadi said:


> Does anyone know if fingercomber will have a sale?



You'll be lucky if Fingercomber has inventory.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Nov 22, 2013)

Jadi said:


> Does anyone know if fingercomber will have a sale?



Jadi After waiting weeks for them to restock the Fingercomber unit, I ordered last Monday. They still haven't shipped my wig. I knew from a YT video that shipping could take longer than normal but I was so hoping that I would be the exception.


----------



## beloved1bx (Nov 22, 2013)

curlicarib said:


> I couldn't stand it anymore so I just sent Komaza an email inquiring about the deets of their sale. I'll post up if they reply.
> 
> ETA: Because spelling, punctuation, and sentence structure is important.



I too am waiting on this info.  But they are not very good at answering inquiries via email.  I peeked at their facebook page to see if there was any info.  Others had asked about a BF sale too.  One woman, who had sent an email and never received a response, went off on them saying that she thinks it's slightly rude that they can post pics on facebook but not answer their customer's questions.  They apologized and said 'We will be having a sale but do not have the full details as of yet. We will post it on facebook and via email.'  this was last week.

Lame.  This sale better be good.


----------



## havilland (Nov 22, 2013)

PJaye said:


> @divachyk
> 
> I have no idea.  Perhaps, it's not as cost effective for mass production as their other products.  I really can't say for certain, especially given their failure to answer my inquiry.  All I wanted was 2...or 8 more jars of the stuff for BF.



i neeeeeeed this soooooooooooooo bad!  i am so mad i can't get it


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 22, 2013)

Donna Marie ends today!
35%
DMPRESALE


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 22, 2013)

shopdonnamarie.com

*PRE-BLACK FRIDAY EXCLUSIVE OFFER*. Get *35%* off your fave products before the big sale. Use 

To use the offer online, enter *DMPRESALE* at checkout.
To use the offer in-store, visit Donna Marie Products and show this email.​


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 22, 2013)

beloved1bx said:


> I too am waiting on this info.  But they are not very good at answering inquiries via email.  I peeked at their facebook page to see if there was any info.  Others had asked about a BF sale too.  One woman, who had sent an email and never received a response, went off on them saying that she thinks it's slightly rude that they can post pics on facebook but not answer their customer's questions.  They apologized and said 'We will be having a sale but do not have the full details as of yet. We will post it on facebook and via email.'  this was last week.
> 
> Lame.  This sale better be good.



That woman would be me lol . Just thought it was quite rude to be posting pictures and ish to the page, but skipping over their customer's questions. That sorta thing will make me keep my money in my bank account so I'm glad they acknowledged my post and my e-mail as well. I honestly don't know what's taking Komaza Care so long.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Nov 22, 2013)

ShyIntellect said:


> That woman would be me lol . Just thought it was quite rude to be posting pictures and ish to the page, but skipping over their customer's questions. That sorta thing will make me keep my money in my bank account so I'm glad they acknowledged my post and my e-mail as well. I honestly don't know what's taking Komaza Care so long.



They reading boards to see what sales has %off that we jumping on and which ones we are side eyeing lol.

25% off and up or bust!


----------



## beloved1bx (Nov 22, 2013)

ShyIntellect said:


> That woman would be me lol . Just thought it was quite rude to be posting pictures and ish to the page, but skipping over their customer's questions. That sorta thing will make me keep my money in my bank account so I'm glad they acknowledged my post and my e-mail as well. I honestly don't know what's taking Komaza Care so long.



haha, well you made a very valid point.  Earlier this year whenever I had emailed them I always had to send follow-up emails to get a response.  They seem like nice women but they need to get a temp, intern, family member with free time on their hands or someone whose job is to go through their emails and answer people's questions.  That's Customer Service 101.


----------



## ChocolatePie777 (Nov 22, 2013)

Was going to buy from happy nappy honey but I think I'm going to save my money.....is the hibiscious dc even worth it


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Nov 22, 2013)

Oyin Handmade
Nov29 - Dec 2nd ~ 20% off everything free shipping on orders $50+

meh


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Nov 22, 2013)

ShyIntellect said:


> That woman would be me lol . Just thought it was quite rude to be posting pictures and ish to the page, but skipping over their customer's questions. That sorta thing will make me keep my money in my bank account so I'm glad they acknowledged my post and my e-mail as well. I honestly don't know what's taking Komaza Care so long.


 
ShyIntellect, at first I thought you meant figuratively that woman would have been you, but oh no, it was actually you!


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Nov 22, 2013)

The Mane Objective posted BF codes today.  Some have been mentioned while others I don't remember seeing.  I've pasted the whole list below.

http://www.maneobjective.com/2013/11/sale-alert-black-friday-cyber-monday.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheManeObjective+%28The+Mane+Objective%29

Hydratherma Naturals
Dates: 11/29 - 12/3
Deal: 20% off any purchase
Code: thanks
Website: www.HealthyHairJourney.com
I Recommend: Amino Plus Protein Deep Conditioner

Camille Rose Naturals
Dates: 11/29 - 12/2
Deal: 25% off any purchase
Code: CRNHOLIDAY
Website: www.camillerosenaturals.com 
I Recommend: Algae Renew Deep Conditioner, Fresh Curl, Almond Jai Twisting Butter

My Honey Child
Date: 11/29 and 12/2
Deal: 50% off all 8oz products
Code: Like www.facebook.com/My-Honey-Child for codes and to view the super secret Cyber Monday Deal!
Website: www.myhoneychild.com
I Recommend: Molasses Hydrating Deep Conditioner, Coconut Papaya Hair Paste


Obia Natural Hair Care 
Beat Black Friday
Dates: 11/25 - 11/28
Deal: 45% off all products
Code: BeatBlackFriday

Cyber Monday
Dates: 11/29 - 12/2
Deal: 40% of all products
Code: OBIA2013
Website: www.obianaturahair.com
I Recommend: Curl Enhancing Custard, Coconut Shea Shampoo Bar, Curl Moisture Cream

Alikay Naturals
Dates: 11/21 - 12/31
Deal: 15% off site-wide
Code: none needed 
Website: www.alikaynaturals.com
I recommend: Honey and Sage Deep Conditioner, Shea Yogurt Hair Moisturizer

All Things O' Natural
Support Small Business Saturday
Date: 11/23 9am - 3pm EST
Deal: 15% off all products
Code: none needed 

Black Friday
Dates: 11/28 (11:59pm) - 11/29 (12 Noon) EST
Deal: 30% off all products
Code: none needed 

Cyber Monday
Dates: 12/1 - 12/2 (9am EST)
Deal: 30% off all products
Code: none needed 
Website: www.nattynatural.com 
I Recommend: Natty Cupuacu and Rhassoul Deep Conditioner, Natty Moist

mainelement:love
Dates: 11/28 - 12/2
Deal: Free shipping on purchases over $50, 25% off all products, and 50% off Aloe Conditioner
Code: blklove25 (25% off), blklove50 (for the Aloe Conditioner)
Website: www.mainelementlove.com
I Recommend: Aloe Conditioner, Herbal Styling Balm, Shea Smoothie

Ynobe Shop
Black Friday
Dates: 11/29 - 12/2 (6am EST)
Deal: Free shipping (domestic orders only), 20% off all orders, and 30% off orders of $60 or more
Code: BLACKFRI13, BLACKFRIDAY13

Cyber Monday [HAPPENING NOW]
Date: Now - 11/25 (6pm EST)
Deal: $10 off all orders of $50 or more or 15% off all orders
Code: CYBER 7 or CYBER2
Website: www.ynobeshop.com 
I Recommend: Almla and Nettle Deep Conditioner, Hibiscus Marshmallow Leave-In

Brown Butter Beauty
Dates: 11/29 - 12/1
Deal: 25% off all purchases
Code: BLACK FRIDAY
Website: www.brownbutterbeautyshop.com 
I Recommend: Rhassoul Herbal Tea Shampoo Bar, Babassu Butter Love Deep Conditioner, Blemish Minimizing Serum, Mixed Greens, Monoi Tahiti Hair and Body Butter

Darcy's Botanicals
Date: 11/29
Deal: 25% off all purchases
Code: THANKYOU
Website: www.darcysbotanicals.com 
I Recommend: Pumpkin Seed Curl Moisturizing Conditioner, Natural Coils Curling Jelly

Hairitage Hydration
Date: 11/29
Deal: 40% off all products
Code: BLACKFRIDAY7
Website: www.hairitagehydration.com
I Recommend: Jar of Joe, Pink Lemon Berry Mimosa, Soft Coconut Marshmallows

Shescentit
Dates: 11/28 - 12/2
Deal: 30% off all orders
Code: GIVETHANKS
Website: www.shescentit.com
I Recommend: Okra Hair Repair Reconstructor, Riche Moisture Masque, Coco Crème Leave In Conditioner

Lia Naturals
Date:11/29, 12-2pm EST
Deal: 25% off all orders
Code: BLACKFRIDAY
Website: www.lianaturals.com
I Recommend: Coconut Mango Hair and Body Butter, Black Soap Body Scrub, and any soap. Seriously. But my favorites are the Oatmeal and Honey, Yuzu, Charcoal, and Pumpkin Latte.


More small businesses will be added! Check back often!!!


----------



## greenandchic (Nov 22, 2013)

blackeyes31626 said:


> Oyin Handmade
> Nov29 - Dec 2nd ~ 20% off everything free shipping on orders $50+
> 
> *meh*



I'm with you.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 22, 2013)

ChocolatePie777 said:


> Was going to buy from happy nappy honey but I think I'm going to save my money.....is the hibiscious dc even worth it


@ChocolatePie777 It's all that and a double-bag of chips. After looking at YT video reviews of it by Teaundra and Curly_Coily_Kelly, I was sold on it. So, I ordered it 11/10 and received it 4 days later. (impressed by the fast shipping). It is very good (used it as a DC/Leave-in and twisted my hair). It's good for detangling, too. Hair was very moist and did not frizz up. Love this stuff.

The Moroccan Clay Bar was sorry. Difficult to apply and provided very little slip or moisture.

I'm 4CZ natural.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Nov 22, 2013)

blackeyes31626 said:


> Oyin Handmade
> Nov29 - Dec 2nd ~ 20% off everything free shipping on orders $50+
> 
> meh



Curlmart wins again...


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 22, 2013)

blackeyes31626 said:


> Oyin Handmade
> Nov29 - Dec 2nd ~ 20% off everything free shipping on orders $50+
> 
> meh



blackeyes31626  I didn't receive any honey mail/news or whatever they call their email listserv.  Do you have a code?


----------



## cutenss (Nov 22, 2013)

Does anyone have any BF deals for silk/satin bonnets, scarves, and hair scrunchies?


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Nov 22, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> blackeyes31626  I didn't receive any honey mail/news or whatever they call their email listserv.  Do you have a code?



No, sorry. I saw it on fb and there wasn't a code.


----------



## veesweets (Nov 22, 2013)

cutenss said:


> Does anyone have any BF deals for silk/satin bonnets, scarves, and hair scrunchies?



Havent seen any details yet but Bonbons Cheveux had a nice sale last year. $3 scrunchies and the regular size bonnets were $15. I picked up quite a few scrunchies and they are really nice  
http://www.bonbonscheveux.com/


----------



## felic1 (Nov 22, 2013)

blackeyes31626 said:


> Oyin Handmade
> Nov29 - Dec 2nd ~ 20% off everything free shipping on orders $50+
> 
> meh


 

20% is a poor sale. There are better selections..


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Nov 22, 2013)

I wish Curlmart sold the liter of Oyin Hair Dew since they're having a better sale than Oyin. The 16.9oz is cheaper at CM than Oyin. I'll probably still order directly from Oyin since I want the juices sample pack.


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Nov 22, 2013)

I got an FHI Heat Platfrorm 1 inch flat iron from JCPenny.com for $62 =D

ETA: I think the Black Friday sale on flat irons are $69.99 so I figured I should get this now.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 22, 2013)

Our Biggest Holiday Sale Ever! Enjoy a week of savings up to 25% off all in stock items. Free shipping on orders over $50 (continental US only). Sale runs 11/25-12/2


----------



## nmartin20 (Nov 22, 2013)

jbwphoto1 said:


> The Mane Objective posted BF codes today.  Some have been mentioned while others I don't remember seeing.  I've pasted the whole list below.  http://www.maneobjective.com/2013/11/sale-alert-black-friday-cyber-monday.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheManeObjective+%28The+Mane+Objective%29  Hydratherma Naturals Dates: 11/29 - 12/3 Deal: 20% off any purchase Code: thanks Website: www.HealthyHairJourney.com I Recommend: Amino Plus Protein Deep Conditioner  Camille Rose Naturals Dates: 11/29 - 12/2 Deal: 25% off any purchase Code: CRNHOLIDAY Website: www.camillerosenaturals.com I Recommend: Algae Renew Deep Conditioner, Fresh Curl, Almond Jai Twisting Butter  My Honey Child Date: 11/29 and 12/2 Deal: 50% off all 8oz products Code: Like www.facebook.com/My-Honey-Child for codes and to view the super secret Cyber Monday Deal! Website: www.myhoneychild.com I Recommend: Molasses Hydrating Deep Conditioner, Coconut Papaya Hair Paste  Obia Natural Hair Care Beat Black Friday Dates: 11/25 - 11/28 Deal: 45% off all products Code: BeatBlackFriday  Cyber Monday Dates: 11/29 - 12/2 Deal: 40% of all products Code: OBIA2013 Website: www.obianaturahair.com I Recommend: Curl Enhancing Custard, Coconut Shea Shampoo Bar, Curl Moisture Cream  Alikay Naturals Dates: 11/21 - 12/31 Deal: 15% off site-wide Code: none needed  Website: www.alikaynaturals.com I recommend: Honey and Sage Deep Conditioner, Shea Yogurt Hair Moisturizer  All Things O' Natural Support Small Business Saturday Date: 11/23 9am - 3pm EST Deal: 15% off all products Code: none needed   Black Friday Dates: 11/28 (11:59pm) - 11/29 (12 Noon) EST Deal: 30% off all products Code: none needed   Cyber Monday Dates: 12/1 - 12/2 (9am EST) Deal: 30% off all products Code: none needed  Website: www.nattynatural.com I Recommend: Natty Cupuacu and Rhassoul Deep Conditioner, Natty Moist  mainelement:love Dates: 11/28 - 12/2 Deal: Free shipping on purchases over $50, 25% off all products, and 50% off Aloe Conditioner Code: blklove25 (25% off), blklove50 (for the Aloe Conditioner) Website: www.mainelementlove.com I Recommend: Aloe Conditioner, Herbal Styling Balm, Shea Smoothie  Ynobe Shop Black Friday Dates: 11/29 - 12/2 (6am EST) Deal: Free shipping (domestic orders only), 20% off all orders, and 30% off orders of $60 or more Code: BLACKFRI13, BLACKFRIDAY13  Cyber Monday [HAPPENING NOW] Date: Now - 11/25 (6pm EST) Deal: $10 off all orders of $50 or more or 15% off all orders Code: CYBER 7 or CYBER2 Website: www.ynobeshop.com I Recommend: Almla and Nettle Deep Conditioner, Hibiscus Marshmallow Leave-In  Brown Butter Beauty Dates: 11/29 - 12/1 Deal: 25% off all purchases Code: BLACK FRIDAY Website: www.brownbutterbeautyshop.com I Recommend: Rhassoul Herbal Tea Shampoo Bar, Babassu Butter Love Deep Conditioner, Blemish Minimizing Serum, Mixed Greens, Monoi Tahiti Hair and Body Butter  Darcy's Botanicals Date: 11/29 Deal: 25% off all purchases Code: THANKYOU Website: www.darcysbotanicals.com I Recommend: Pumpkin Seed Curl Moisturizing Conditioner, Natural Coils Curling Jelly  Hairitage Hydration Date: 11/29 Deal: 40% off all products Code: BLACKFRIDAY7 Website: www.hairitagehydration.com I Recommend: Jar of Joe, Pink Lemon Berry Mimosa, Soft Coconut Marshmallows  Shescentit Dates: 11/28 - 12/2 Deal: 30% off all orders Code: GIVETHANKS Website: www.shescentit.com I Recommend: Okra Hair Repair Reconstructor, Riche Moisture Masque, Coco Crème Leave In Conditioner  Lia Naturals Date:11/29, 12-2pm EST Deal: 25% off all orders Code: BLACKFRIDAY Website: www.lianaturals.com I Recommend: Coconut Mango Hair and Body Butter, Black Soap Body Scrub, and any soap. Seriously. But my favorites are the Oatmeal and Honey, Yuzu, Charcoal, and Pumpkin Latte.  More small businesses will be added! Check back often!!!



Excuse me for a sec.. Alikay Naturals are they serious. You're offering a holiday box at $50 and shipping is $12.60. Together the cost is $68 with supposedly discount. Why is her shipping so high? It doesn't make since the post office flat rates. Okay I'm done! I just needed that moment. Thank you.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Nov 23, 2013)

I made a dummy cart for My Honey Child. It would be $11 to ship two things


----------



## Imoan (Nov 23, 2013)

Kyra's Ultimate Indulgence

Black Friday Sale & More

It is the time of year when we remember to give thanks.  We are thankful for you, and to show our appreciation we are having some big sales!  Enjoy deep discounts on November 29, November 30, and December 2.  No coupon codes necessary.  See details below.
Black Friday Sale

40% OFF
11/29/2013 	Small Business Saturday Sale

30% OFF
11/30/2013 	Cyber Monday Sale

30% OFF
12/02/2013


----------



## Jadi (Nov 23, 2013)

Crackers Phinn said:


> You'll be lucky if Fingercomber has inventory.


 


nakialovesshoes said:


> @Jadi After waiting weeks for them to restock the Fingercomber unit, I ordered last Monday. They still haven't shipped my wig. I knew from a YT video that shipping could take longer than normal but I was so hoping that I would be the exception.


 

Thanks, I guess I'll order soon.


----------



## Ms.Analeise (Nov 23, 2013)

ignore............


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 23, 2013)

This is my holy grail DC, soooooooo glad it will be 40% off and so is the Vatika Frosting. I'm about to *clean up* on some Hairveda come BF


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 23, 2013)

PJaye
MileHighDiva
divachyk
gorgeoushair


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 23, 2013)

ShyIntellect said:


> PJaye
> MileHighDiva
> divachyk
> gorgeoushair



ShyIntellect 

I'm happy to see that!  You know that havilland was probably going to loose her mind...


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 23, 2013)

ShyIntellect said:


> This is my holy grail DC, soooooooo glad it will be 40% off and so is the Vatika Frosting. I'm about to clean up on some Hairveda come BF



This was my very first staple and has remained that way since we first met. I love Sitrinillah.


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 23, 2013)

Anything from butters-n-bars. I might get some Kalpi Tone before LHCF clears the market of all boxes for the next 6 months


----------



## MissMusic (Nov 23, 2013)

Just purchased a couple 16 oz bottles of Oyin Hair Dew and a couple bottles of Darcy's Pumpkin seed conditioner from Curlmart. I'm waiting to see what Qhemet will offer.


----------



## Dellas (Nov 23, 2013)

TamaraShaniece said:


> I got an FHI Heat Platfrorm 1 inch flat iron from JCPenny.com for $62 =D  ETA: I think the Black Friday sale on flat irons are $69.99 so I figured I should get this now.



That sounds great

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Dellas (Nov 23, 2013)

This is the best thread ever!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Dellas (Nov 23, 2013)

What about technology? I am a recovering hair junkie

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## PJaye (Nov 23, 2013)

ShyIntellect said:


> PJaye
> MileHighDiva
> divachyk
> gorgeoushair



ShyIntellect

Thank you!!!  *wipes away tears of joy*


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Nov 23, 2013)

Hairveda just trying to take all my little money.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 23, 2013)

^^ Right! Mine too. smh.


----------



## havilland (Nov 23, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> ShyIntellect
> 
> I'm happy to see that!  You know that havilland was probably going to loose her mind...



You know I was!   I emailed her yesterday like HULLO?????   I needs my Meth!  LOL


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 24, 2013)

Y'all make sure Hairveda actually takes that 40% off of that DC. It should be about $10.80. The last sale I saw, she claimed it was marked down 40% and it wasn't. That's why I like coupon codes, but even then, check that percentage! I emailed her to let her know and she changed it.


----------



## soulglo (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm guessing there won't be a qhemet bf sale
Nevermind yayyyy hopefully my pay check is right and the deals will be good


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 24, 2013)

soulglo said:


> I'm guessing there won't be a qhemet bf sale
> Nevermind yayyyy hopefully my pay check is right and the deals will be good



Shes having a cyber monday sale!


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 24, 2013)

I too am waiting for the aveyou sale. There is a 15% coupon code floating around, but I am hoping for more. The 15% code is five


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Nov 24, 2013)

ShyIntellect said:


> PJaye MileHighDiva divachyk gorgeoushair


  I would love to purchase this...  ....if only she would use natural preservatives and not these carcinogenic kinds. I would be all over products. =/


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Nov 25, 2013)

Can't believe I missed the Donna Marie sale


----------



## nmartin20 (Nov 25, 2013)

Here's a sale that starts today. What are your thought about the products? Thanks!


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 25, 2013)

nmartin20 said:


> View attachment 234693
> 
> Here's a sale that starts today. What are your thought about the products? Thanks!


nmartin20 Thanks for posting this sale. I was getting confused in the 2 different threads as to when they would have their sale. This is my 1st time ordering from them.

I placed a small order of 3 things and saw that they had flat rate shipping of $4.99. Very good deal since I didn't order the minimum to get free shipping.

2) Twist and Whip Butter
1) Curl Enhancing custard

Does anyone know how fast they ship?


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 25, 2013)

^^I ordered,too...early this morning.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 25, 2013)

*SHEE Be Kurlie*

50% off starts Thursday and ends Friday at midnight

http://www.sheebekurlie.storenvy.com/


*Natural Love*

11/29/30....black Friday SALE!!!!
NATURAL LOVE HAIR & BODY BLACK FRIDAY SALE!!!!!
11/29 MIDNIGHT till 6 am 50% off Bundles
6am till 6pm 40% off EVERYTHING
6pm till midnight 30% off EVERYTHING!!!!!

www.naturallove.bigcartel.com


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 25, 2013)

gorgeoushair said:


> ^^I ordered,too...early this morning.



So did I, I wasn't going to get anything from them but 45% off is too great of a sale to pass up.


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 25, 2013)

............


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 25, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> I too am waiting for the aveyou sale. There is a 15% coupon code floating around, but I am hoping for more. The 15% code is five



Oh well this is what I got from aveyou, if it's already been posted sorry...

Thank you for visiting and contacting AVEYOU, Your Unique Beauty Boutique. *While we may run a promotion during the holiday shopping season, we have no plans for a sale on Black Friday. *You can always use your return customer coupon code AYFALL25 to receive $20 off an order of $100 or more.

Thank you and we hope to see you back soon,

AVEYOU Beauty Boutique

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 25, 2013)

Bee Mine's sale


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 25, 2013)

Is there a Black Friday 'Wish List' thread for what everyone plans to buy?  Did a search and it was not there... But ya neva know.

Some of the things y'all know, but I don't, keeps me on my BF toes.


----------



## nmartin20 (Nov 25, 2013)

Pompous Blue said:


> nmartin20 Thanks for posting this sale. I was getting confused in the 2 different threads as to when they would have their sale. This is my 1st time ordering from them.  I placed a small order of 3 things and saw that they had flat rate shipping of $4.99. Very good deal since I didn't order the minimum to get free shipping.  2) Twist and Whip Butter 1) Curl Enhancing custard  Does anyone know how fast they ship?



You're welcome


----------



## nmartin20 (Nov 25, 2013)

Pompous Blue said:


> nmartin20 Thanks for posting this sale. I was getting confused in the 2 different threads as to when they would have their sale. This is my 1st time ordering from them.  I placed a small order of 3 things and saw that they had flat rate shipping of $4.99. Very good deal since I didn't order the minimum to get free shipping.  2) Twist and Whip Butter 1) Curl Enhancing custard  Does anyone know how fast they ship?



I'm not sure about their shipping. This was my first order as a well.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Nov 25, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=703183&highlight=black+friday


----------



## Lita (Nov 25, 2013)

Milk & Honey-25% off..Code-BLK13

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Nov 25, 2013)

Lia Naturals pre black friday sale-40%off Today..12pm-1pm..Code-BLACKFRIDAY40

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 25, 2013)

Curl Junkie --Thank you.
We appreciate your business and want to show you how much with our Thanksgiving Sale at Curljunkie.com!

Save 25%

Starting Thursday, November 28, 2013, 5pm EST through Friday, November 29, 2013, 11:59pm EST, we are offering 25% off orders subtotaling $50 or more (excluding sample sets and pre-made sets/kits). Sorry, no back-orders...first come, first serve! Just use the code 'THANKS2013' at checkout. Also, for those days we are keeping our flat shipping rates and free shipping offer via UPS Ground on orders of $100 or more! Be sure to visit Curljunkie.com on Thursday to shop or for more details. Offer Expires: Friday, November 29, 2013, 11:59pm, EST.

Best,


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 25, 2013)

^^Darn, I was hoping CJ had a bigger discount....


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 25, 2013)

ShyIntellect said:


> So did I, I wasn't going to get anything from them but 45% off is too great of a sale to pass up.



Sure is!  They were on my BF list though


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Nov 25, 2013)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Bee Mine's sale



*goes to make a dummy cart to scope the shipping charges*


----------



## SoSwanky (Nov 25, 2013)

So... While alla these sales are about to pop off, can I get some recs for products that a type 4 transitioned should take advantage of? Just asking!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 25, 2013)

Golden75 said:


> Curl Junkie --Thank you.
> We appreciate your business and want to show you how much with our Thanksgiving Sale at Curljunkie.com!
> 
> Save 25%
> ...



Damn, still that same measly 25% with the $50.00 minimum purchase? erplexed


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 25, 2013)

cwmarie said:


> *goes to make a dummy cart to scope the shipping charges*



cwmarie, if I recall based on what I ordered a while back, her shipping is kind of high.

Why can't errybody be like Obia and offer that $4.99 flat rate shipping?


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 25, 2013)

nmartin20

Based on reviews, their shampoo bars, twist butter, and moisture cream.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Nov 25, 2013)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> cwmarie, if I recall based on what I ordered a while back, her shipping is kind of high.
> 
> Why can't errybody be like Obia and offer that $4.99 flat rate shipping?



You are correct. 8.95 to ship 16 oz of her DC. The only thing interested I'm in. And I can't do the 8 oz bc that doesn't meet the minimum.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 25, 2013)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> cwmarie, if I recall based on what I ordered a while back, her shipping is kind of high.
> 
> Why can't errybody be like Obia and offer that $4.99 flat rate shipping?



According to my cart...
For 3 _samples and 1 8oz s_hipping is 6.85..
3 8oz products is 8.75
4 8oz products is 10.05


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 25, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> According to my cart...
> For 3 _samples and 1 8oz s_hipping is 6.85..
> 3 8oz products is 8.75
> 4 8oz products is 10.05



Okay, that's not too TOO bad. I just remember $8.95 somewhere.

It's been a while since I've ordered from them.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 25, 2013)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Okay, that's not too TOO bad. I must remember $8.95 somewhere.



Not terrible...not awesome though.  I don't really need anything from here, but you know 40% and all...


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 25, 2013)

Any word on a Koils By Nature sale? I know they have the box going on again this year featuring Smooth Naturals (which used to be Coily Head Chick by the way).

Last year I think it was like 35% off but there was a $40 minimum.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Nov 25, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> According to my cart...
> For 3 _samples and 1 8oz s_hipping is 6.85..
> 3 8oz products is 8.75
> 4 8oz products is 10.05



Froreal3 Is that for Obia or CJ?


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 25, 2013)

RavenSR said:


> Froreal3 Is that for Obia or CJ?



RavenSR That's Bee Mine.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 25, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Not terrible...not awesome though.  I don't really need anything from here, but you know 40% and all...



I feel you. My Black Friday list was almost non existent but then all these 35% and 40% pre Black Friday sales started popping off and all heck broke loose.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 25, 2013)

NaturallyATLPCH 

^^^ I think the vendors took note of each other's sales. I'm seeing mad 35 - 50% off and it wasn't like this last year. I'm looking at 25% like  "Next!"


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Nov 25, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> According to my cart...
> For 3 samples and 1 8oz shipping is 6.85..
> 3 8oz products is 8.75
> 4 8oz products is 10.05



Bummer. I went back to do three samples and an 8oz....$8.75


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 25, 2013)

cwmarie I guess it's based on where you live?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 25, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> cwmarie I guess it's based on where you live?



That's what I am thinking. My cart and product totals were the same as yours FroReal.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Nov 25, 2013)

Bajmy Etsy Store 30% off for Black Friday. She didn't post a code yet. The only hair product she has is Amazonia Hair Butter. It looks good and I plan to purchase a few jars. Everything else in the shop is perfume oils and lip balm. She used to sell other things but I haven't seen them listed in a while.

https://www.etsy.com/shop/Bajmy?ref=listing-shop-header-item-count


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Nov 25, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> cwmarie I guess it's based on where you live?



Yeah. I had a cart with 5 samples to get $26. Still 8.75.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 25, 2013)

Naturally Amari on Etsy, everything is 30% off. I recommend the Hempseed Butter and Ayurvedic Butter. Sale is Friday, November 29.

https://www.etsy.com/shop/NaturallyAmari


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 25, 2013)

gorgeoushair said:


> ^^Darn, I was hoping CJ had a bigger discount....



She has the exact same discounts 2x a year. I always know what Curl Junkie discount and code would be


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 25, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> She has the exact same discounts 2x a year. I always know what Curl Junkie discount and code would be



What other time of year does CJ have a 25% off sale?

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 25, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> What other time of year does CJ have a 25% off sale?  Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



Easter.  .......


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Nov 25, 2013)

Bel Nouvo and Komaza Care holding out I see.

Also PBN is saying certain items will be a special price. I sure hope that BOGO stands.


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Nov 25, 2013)

CURLY KINKS

Black Friday Promotion
November 29, 2013 12:00 am - 11:59 pm est

25% off all full size products, excluding gift sets & samples
15% off all gift sets, excluding sample sets
Free Shipping on all orders $100 or more

No Coupon Code Needed


----------



## g.lo (Nov 25, 2013)

cwmarie said:


> Bel Nouvo and Komaza Care holding out I see.
> 
> Also PBN is saying certain items will be a special price. I sure hope that BOGO stands.



, they need to hurry!


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 25, 2013)

*FCA Naturals*

  11/27-11/30
  35% off code: FCABF
  FREE SHIPPING on order $75+
  Samples with every order
  Featured product – Wonder Twist Cream
  Natural hair Tees included in sales

www.fcanaturals.com

*Purgasm Shop*

  11/29 35% off code: PSFRIDAY35
  11/30 20% code: PURGASM20
  $5 & $10 stocking stuffers
  Signature candles and other product releases!
  FREE shipping $75+
http://www.purgasmshop.com/


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 25, 2013)

*BelNouvo*

  11/29-12/2 25% off code: BLACK25 and $40+ get a free 2oz sample of Blackberry Sage Luxurious Shea Lotion

  11/30 Email subscribers get an additional 5% off order

www.belnouvo.com


----------



## Meridian (Nov 25, 2013)

nmartin20 said:


> View attachment 234693
> 
> Here's a sale that starts today. What are your thought about the products? Thanks!



2-8oz, 1-12oz, & 1-4oz: $23.85 discount and $4.99 shipping! Most of it is for my friend.


----------



## jlatr (Nov 25, 2013)

Meridian said:


> 2-8oz, 1-12oz, & 1-4oz: $23.85 discount and $4.99 shipping! Most of it is for my friend.



Yay!  I have been waiting for this !


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Nov 25, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> blackeyes31626  I didn't receive any honey mail/news or whatever they call their email listserv.  Do you have a code?


MileHighDiva
I got an email about the sale and it says no coupon code needed. If the prices are already marked down maybe you'll be able to use the NICETOMEETYOU 15% off code too.


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Nov 25, 2013)

CURLS
35% off
Code ILOVECURLS
Offer good for 1 time use per customer. Must be logged in to use coupon code. Cannot be combined with any other offers.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 25, 2013)

*Ayurvedically Speaking*

Thank for all the inquiring. This is what I have come up with so far--It just might change & if so, I will be sure to repost!!

Ayurvedically Speaking HOLIDAY SALE!!!!

SITE WIDE SHIPPING $2.52!!!! (will vary depending on number of items purchased)


Bundles 3oz 8oz 16oz
Mix & Match (5) $25 $40
WNG (3) $20 $28
Wash (4) $15 $24.50
Ayurvedic (3) $15 $21 50$

PUMP BOTTLES (Limited Quantity)
16oz Curly Grail $20
16oz Herbalicious $20

8oz Chocolate Heavenly Hair Conditioner w/Cocoa Powder & Cupuacu Butter $12

Chocolate Indulgence Body Cream 8oz $7
Glazed Sweet Potatoes Body Cream 8oz $7
Other scents are available, please select scent choice

Single 3oz sizes $5

Please allow 1-2weeks for shipping.
These are hand crafted products--NO returns

www.ayurvedicallyspeaking.com


----------



## denise44 (Nov 25, 2013)

https://gallery.mailchimp.com/73862da4f4605e5ced9dcc516/images/NEW_BLAST_Revised.jpg


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Nov 25, 2013)

gorgeoushair

What day does the sale start?


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 25, 2013)

I am excited that there are so many great sales. I will only be buying one thing, but thankfully I live on the west coast so I will be wide awake when all the fun begins. 

Does anyone know what time Darcy's sales start?


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 25, 2013)

gorgeoushair said:


> *BelNouvo*
> 
> 11/29-12/2 25% off code: BLACK25 and $40+ get a free 2oz sample of Blackberry Sage Luxurious Shea Lotion
> 
> ...



This line might tempt me, but the link is not working.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 25, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> This line might tempt me, but the link is not working.



Per their FB:
"_We just want to let everyone know that the  site is down currently for scheduled maintenance. BLACK FRIDAY is almost  here!! Get your mind right and be sure to support Bel Nouvo._"


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 25, 2013)

ShyIntellect said:


> Per their FB:
> "_We just want to let everyone know that the  site is down currently for scheduled maintenance. BLACK FRIDAY is almost  here!! Get your mind right and be sure to support Bel Nouvo._"



Thanks. It would have been nice to browse before BF. I wonder when it will be back up.


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 25, 2013)

komaza needs to stop the foolishness and let us know what's up.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 25, 2013)

@RavenSR

Whose sale?


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Nov 25, 2013)

gorgeoushair

Ayurvedically Speaking.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 25, 2013)

nmartin20 said:


> View attachment 234693
> 
> Here's a sale that starts today. What are your thought about the products? Thanks!


Ordered obianaturalhair.com today. Received my Priority Mail 2-day shipping notice today!


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Nov 25, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> Thanks. It would have been nice to browse before BF. I wonder when it will be back up.



Umm yeah. Why does the whole site need to be down? Just have everything set as out of stock or something. People like to see prices of stuff before the day of a sale.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 25, 2013)

cwmarie

I know they were already on your list. I can't believe they are literally right around the corner from me.


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 25, 2013)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> cwmarie  I know they were already on your list. I can't believe they are literally right around the corner from me.



Damn BOGO for a month. Oh yea...


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Nov 25, 2013)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> cwmarie
> 
> I know they were already on your list. I can't believe they are literally right around the corner from me.



Yyyeessahhh. lol. 

BTW how do you mention people on this thing?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 25, 2013)

cwmarie said:


> Yyyeessahhh. lol.
> 
> BTW how do you mention people on this thing?



cwmarie, type the @ symbol right before you type the person's user name.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Nov 25, 2013)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> cwmarie, type the @ symbol right before you type the person's user name.



NaturallyATLPCH Thanks! Had to test it out lol


----------



## openexpression (Nov 25, 2013)

Got my shipping notice from Happy Nappy Honey. If for nothing else, she gets points for speedy shipping.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 26, 2013)

blackeyes31626 said:


> CURLS
> 35% off
> Code ILOVECURLS
> Offer good for 1 time use per customer. Must be logged in to use coupon code. Cannot be combined with any other offers.



TeeBee
I'm so tempted to take advantage of the 35% off, but I don't want to be premature since you mentioned that they have a BOGO sale. Is that typically on Black Friday?


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 26, 2013)

Website: http://www.mycrowningjewel.com/


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 26, 2013)

She Scent It...and they are coming out with a new Blueberry Co-Wash Condish


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 26, 2013)

RavenSR said:


> @gorgeoushair
> 
> Ayurvedically Speaking.



She hasn't said yet but will let us know.  I didn't even know she didn't post the dates yet.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Nov 26, 2013)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> She Scent It...and they are coming out with a new Blueberry Co-Wash Condish



NaturallyATLPCH all of a sudden I want to try her cowash. Lol. I have no self control.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 26, 2013)

Komaza Care’s Black Friday Sale!
This Friday, November 29th only, take advantage of 25% off your entire order! 
Enter coupon code *Friday *at the time of checkout. This sale will start midnight EST and end midnight PST


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 26, 2013)

shawnyblazes said:


> Komaza Care’s Black Friday Sale!
> This Friday, November 29th only, take advantage of 25% off your entire order!
> Enter coupon code Friday at the time of checkout. This sale will start midnight EST and end midnight PST



It's about damn time! Should have been more than 25% off for making us wait this long lol.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 26, 2013)

cwmarie said:


> NaturallyATLPCH all of a sudden I want to try her cowash. Lol. I have no self control.



Girl, I made a dummy cart with some things...I do miss her line though and want to try it too cwmarie!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 26, 2013)

SAGE! Finally...


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 26, 2013)

so happy about Komaza!


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 26, 2013)

Kurlee, I am so happy about Komaza too. I have Komaza points that I will apply plus the discount. I just used the Matani Leave-in today and OMG. It made my hair feel so good. Unfortunately my BF list is growing and growing and growing. I was afraid of that.


----------



## Dreamn (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm happy that I wanted for Komaza !  I've been stalking this thread just waiting to see if they would offer something .


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Nov 26, 2013)

*goes to make Komaza dummy cart* lol


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Nov 26, 2013)

I think I'm going to get the Komaza Stinky Stuff, Protein Strengthener, Vitamin Reign, and Califa Leave-In (2oz).


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 26, 2013)

cwmarie said:


> *goes to make Komaza dummy cart* lol



ditto cwmarie

I want Protein Strengthener (staple), Aloe My Hair Kit, and Aloe Moisturizing Cream. That's it.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Nov 26, 2013)

RavenSR said:


> I think I'm going to get the Komaza Stinky Stuff, Protein Strengthener, Vitamin Reign, and Califa Leave-In (2oz).



RavenSR Have you use the Vitamin Reign before?

Froreal3 How often do you use the protein strengthener?


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 26, 2013)

what Knomaza stinky stuff? RavenSR


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm gonna get the Aloe My Hair Frizz Control Serum, Protein Hair Strengthener, Coconut Curl Hair Lotion and Califia Care Styling Pudding.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Nov 26, 2013)

cwmarie I've never used it before. I'm hoping to use it as my L in LCOB/LOC.

Kurlee It's listed under Hair Growth Products. It's $50 for 4oz and if it wasn't for the sale  I wouldn't be getting it.

http://www.komazahaircare.com/stinky-stuff.html


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 26, 2013)

can you save your cart on Komaza?


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Nov 26, 2013)

Kurlee said:


> can you save your cart on Komaza?



Kurlee if you have an account you can. I created one on my phone and when I later logged into my account on my computer my stuff was still there


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Nov 26, 2013)

BeeesBeads 20% off until 12/25/2013 using JINGLE. I will be buying the Loki bead earrings when they get listed again.


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 26, 2013)

cwmarie said:


> Kurlee if you have an account you can. I created one on my phone and when I later logged into my account on my computer my stuff was still there



grrrr. Mine goes away as soon as i logout


----------



## g.lo (Nov 26, 2013)

Any Naturelle Grow sale details? Merci


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Nov 26, 2013)

gbunnie said:


> Anything on Keravada yet? I'd love a tag of anyone gets the details!



gbunnie
Kera Veda:
Black Friday Sale 40% OFF!!! One Day Only!


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 26, 2013)

cwmarie said:


> Kurlee if you have an account you can. I created one on my phone and when I later logged into my account on my computer my stuff was still there



Good to know! All this time my carts were disappearing. Logging in now.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 26, 2013)

g.lo said:


> Any Naturelle Grow sale details? Merci



30% off. g.lo


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 26, 2013)

Lita said:


> MileHighDiva Yep & we was adding to the list..
> 
> divachyk *Only code I have-Serenzo Beads Black Friday 35% code-BLACK
> 
> ...



Lita what does this mean exactly?  I went on their site and I didn't see any details.  Help a sista out.  Gotta re-up on those Raspberry Ganaches.  TIA


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 27, 2013)

Soultanicals 40% off

Code: BFSOUL40

Runs from November 29-December 3


----------



## jamaica68 (Nov 27, 2013)

Seamless combs from http://www.hotcombs.net/ 15% off code: WINTER15


----------



## PJaye (Nov 27, 2013)

*Zoya*:  Dream Big Offer – runs from Thursday, 11/28 @6pm through Friday, 11/29 @11:59 EST  

Use the code “DREAM BIG” to receive a 12 piece Cheers to All Gift Box plus a Color Lock Mini System free with a $72 qualifying purchase.    The Cheers to All Gift Box includes the following nail polishes: Ziv, Anaka, Sarah, Rehka, Dakota, Stacy. Payton, Dream, Timo, Black Swan, Noot and Cassedy.  Limit one free Gift Box and Mini System per customer while supplies last.  Free shipping is also available on all orders over $55.

http://www.zoya.com


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## Lilmama1011 (Nov 27, 2013)

Komaza finally released info


----------



## Lita (Nov 27, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Lita what does this mean exactly?  I went on their site and I didn't see any details.  Help a sista out.  Gotta re-up on those Raspberry Ganaches.  TIA



DominicanBrazilian82 Hi! If you go to the home page,a section should come up that says,Black Friday deals...It's on the FB page too..

*I love the raspberry ganaches...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## TeeBee (Nov 27, 2013)

ShyIntellect said:


> TeeBee
> I'm so tempted to take advantage of the 35% off, but I don't want to be premature since you mentioned that they have a BOGO sale. Is that typically on Black Friday?



Closer to Christmas. ShyIntellect I've been clutching my wallet!! There have been soooo many good sales since the last BOGO. They usually do it twice a year. I just hope I'm not wrong!!


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 27, 2013)

TeeBee said:


> Closer to Christmas. ShyIntellect I've been clutching my wallet!! There have been soooo many good sales since the last BOGO. They usually do it twice a year. I just hope I'm not wrong!!



which brand are you guys talking about?


----------



## Imoan (Nov 27, 2013)

ShyIntellect said:


> It's about damn time! Should have been more than 25% off for making us wait this long lol.


 

Let me go see whats the fuss all about, they most have some good stuff... lol... ooh some of the ingredients look nice... eyeing the Vitamin Reg and Aloe my hair leave in...... oh my oh my dang I just created an account stuff does look good.. dang it.. What are somethings that U ladies are using/ordering from Komaza.. Thnks...


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Nov 27, 2013)

Imoan said:


> Let me go see whats the fuss all about, they most have some good stuff... lol... ooh some of the ingredients look nice... eyeing the Vitamin Reg and Aloe my hair leave in...... oh my oh my dang I just created an account stuff does look good.. dang it.. What somethings that U ladies are using/ordering from Komaza.. Thnks...



lengthening serum and protein treatment


----------



## Imoan (Nov 27, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> lengthening serum and protein treatment


 

Wowzers, the Komaza Hair Lengthening Serum has a LOT of stuff in it.. hmmm


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Nov 27, 2013)

Just purchased from Shi-Naturals:

Scalp Detox
Edge Grow Formula
Shea Butter Moisturizing Lotion
Protein Balance Leave-In


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Nov 27, 2013)

Imoan said:


> Wowzers, the Komaza Hair Lengthening Serum has a LOT of stuff in it.. hmmm



Is that bad for you? Imoan


----------



## openexpression (Nov 27, 2013)

I've been wanting to try Tree Naturals for like 2 years but she never offers a decent discount and her shipping is not that great either. If any of you ladies want to take advantage it is:

11/29-12/2 - 15% off any order plus free shipping for any orders $50+
Code: BLACK13


----------



## Lita (Nov 27, 2013)

Cush Cosmetics-40% off Nov,26th-Dec,13th..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 27, 2013)

Imoan said:


> Let me go see whats the fuss all about, they most have some good stuff... lol... ooh some of the ingredients look nice... eyeing the Vitamin Reg and Aloe my hair leave in...... oh my oh my dang I just created an account stuff does look good.. dang it.. What are somethings that U ladies are using/ordering from Komaza.. Thnks...



The protein treatment is my HG. Stops breakage and shedding due to overmoisturizing in its tracks. Imoan


----------



## Lita (Nov 27, 2013)

Gasie Body Essentials-25% off..Nov29th-Dec 2nd..

Blended Beauty-30% off Nov,28th-Dec2nd..Code-cash30

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 27, 2013)

Lita said:


> @DominicanBrazilian82 Hi! If you go to the home page,a section should come up that says,Black Friday deals...It's on the FB page too..
> 
> *I love the raspberry ganaches...
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Got it off their Facebook.  Thank you. Lita


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Nov 27, 2013)

Mod Cloth Black Friday Sale LINK. 50off for a lot of things.


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 27, 2013)

Belle Butters starts 11/29 midnight CST.Use code BF13 for 15% off your entire order (no min.)


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 27, 2013)

RavenSR said:


> Mod Cloth Black Friday Sale LINK. 50off for a lot of things.



I didn't need to see this. I am not interested in hair things, but clothes will do me in.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Nov 27, 2013)

Ogoma

My bad!

I love that site but I refuse to buy anything new until I reach some of my weight goals. I'm reading the 'Do you try to look your best everyday?' so I've been revisiting my favorite dress sites.


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 27, 2013)

So I have been eyein some items on AVEYOU and while on the website I saw that had a live chat feature. Here is the question/answer:
*AVEYOU Beauty Consultant*: Thank you for contacting AVEYOU. How may I help you today?
*25*: Hello. I am writing to find it if AVEYOU is having a black friday/cyber monday sale
*AVEYOU Beauty Consultant:* We are only having a sale in our NJ store location not online


----------



## TeeBee (Nov 27, 2013)

Kurlee said:


> which brand are you guys talking about?


CURLS products


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Nov 27, 2013)

ButtersNBars need to hurry up w/ the sale details so I can start removing stuff from my cart.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Nov 27, 2013)

The Fragrance Shop  I love these! I can't wear normal perfume because of the alcohol but these are alcohol free and very concentrated. They last a really long time. I bought 2 1/4 vials a year ago and I haven't even put a dent in them.


----------



## Lita (Nov 27, 2013)

Afroveda-35% off $40 or more..Code-itsBF 

*$5 standard shipping with-in the US

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 27, 2013)

*Sale Begins Wednesday, Nov. 27*
Prices Slashed In-store and Online
Wednesday - Saturday

In-store Steals (2008 East Arbors Dr. - Suite 300, Charlotte, NC 28262)
Buy One, Get One 50% Off
(Regular Priced Items)

Additional 10% Off
(Items Already on Sale)

Online Deals
Everything 20% Off
Coupon Code *BF20*, $20 minimum order
http://www.beautybynaturellc.com/


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## virtuenow (Nov 27, 2013)

^^40% off, whoa...I might actually consider buying something from them now.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 27, 2013)

Pompous Blue said:


>



I truly need to stay away from this thread......*off to www.janecartersolution.com*


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 27, 2013)

I cannot wait for tomorrow. I am only buying one hair product, one hair accessory, and two body products, but I am excited.


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Nov 27, 2013)

Tendrils & Curls


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 27, 2013)

Website: www.florbella.storenvy.com/


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Nov 27, 2013)

Ouidad
.........


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 27, 2013)

http://www.obianaturalhair.com/

Has very fast shipping. Placed my order 11-25-2013 and received it today, 11-27-2013.



Pompous Blue said:


> I placed a small order of 3 things and saw that they had flat rate shipping of $4.99. Very good deal since I didn't order the minimum to get free shipping.
> 
> 2) Twist and Whip Butter
> 1) Curl Enhancing custard
> ...


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 27, 2013)

Curlformers sale 20% off on November 29. No code yet.


----------



## Lita (Nov 27, 2013)

Blue Roze Beauty-25% off $50..

*She had better sales in the past..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 27, 2013)

What is Njoy's sale code


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Nov 27, 2013)

3 Sisters Beauty Supply
20 - 30% OFF Hair Products, Apparel and Accessories Black Friday and Cyber Monday Sales!! http://shop.3sistersbeautysupply.com/


----------



## myronnie (Nov 27, 2013)

Lol..that is so bad.


----------



## Lita (Nov 27, 2013)

Simease Twist-29% off on orders..Nov 28th-Nov 30th..

*3-4 week shipping.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 27, 2013)

myronnie said:


> Lol..that is so bad.



If you are talking about silk dreams  you are so right. But her stuff does my hurr so good. I'm MBL because of her, so I can't quit it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lita (Nov 27, 2013)

Texture Me Natural-BOGO on Thursday & 40% off on Friday.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Nov 27, 2013)

Coastal Scents is 50% off not code needed. They sell shea butter, cocoa butter, shea oil, grapeseed oil, and jojoba oils.

http://www.coastalscents.com/


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 27, 2013)

I communicated with Sandra the owner of Hot Head Thermal Deep Conditioning Heat Cap, and she is offering free shipping on Black Friday.  Min amount in cart must be 29.95 (the cost of a cap).

No code needed.

http://www.etsy.com/shop/HotHeadTHC?ref=l2-shopheader-name


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 27, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> I communicated with Sandra the owner of Hot Head Thermal Deep Conditioning Heat Cap, and she is offering free shipping on Black Friday.  Min amount in cart must be 29.95 (the cost of a cap).
> 
> No code needed.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/HotHeadTHC?ref=l2-shopheader-name




yaya24 is Sandra a Sistah?  I'm trying to literally make my BF/SBS/CM Black and I can't tell whenever I look at her shop.


----------



## GraceJones (Nov 27, 2013)

Anyone know where I can get some black castor oil?


----------



## AyannaDivine (Nov 27, 2013)

GraceJones Sage and Curlmart both have it


----------



## wavezncurlz (Nov 28, 2013)

http://www.crystalmood.com/newsletter/131127/


Crystalmood (hair toys and jewelry)
Popular items start at 99 cents
20% off hair toys
25% off jewelry
Free shipping over $50 domestic; 6.99 international
Free expedited shipping $100 domestic; 9.99 international


----------



## coyacoy (Nov 28, 2013)

already got this BF party started! yessss, feels good to cross several items off of the ole wish list.  Claudie's and myhoneychild - check! ...now just waiting on komaza, darcy's and hairitage to start and then I'll be set!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 28, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> yaya24 is Sandra a Sistah?  I'm trying to literally make my BF/SBS/CM Black and I can't tell whenever I look at her shop.



divachyk do you know the answer of this question?


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 28, 2013)

Lita said:


> Texture Me Natural-BOGO on Thursday & 40% off on Friday.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Funny; there seems to be nothing there now…


----------



## g.lo (Nov 28, 2013)

Dang,when is naturelle grow, going to post details for her sales, I know it will be 30%, but still no code!!!


----------



## uofmpanther (Nov 28, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> I communicated with Sandra the owner of Hot Head Thermal Deep Conditioning Heat Cap, and she is offering free shipping on Black Friday.  Min amount in cart must be 29.95 (the cost of a cap).
> 
> No code needed.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/HotHeadTHC?ref=l2-shopheader-name



Ugh.  I think I bought a cap about 5 mins before you posted this.  I gave up on her having a sale because she had not posted anything on Facebook or her website and I hadn't heard anything.


----------



## Lita (Nov 28, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> Funny; there seems to be nothing there now…



Saludable84 I'm going to keep checking too..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving PJs, Platinum PJs has team up with a few of our favorite vendors to offer you limited edition items.

Also check us out on Monday for our cyber Monday giveaways

http://platinumpj.com/2013/11/27/black-friday-and-cyber-monday-sale-roundup/


----------



## Supergirl (Nov 28, 2013)

myronnie said:


> Lol..that is so bad.



Sorry hon. I've made the choice to offer accessible prices year-round rather than to have big blow out sales a few times a year.



Saludable84 said:


> If you are talking about silk dreams  you are so right. But her stuff does my hurr so good. I'm MBL because of her, so I can't quit it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



And mine is WL! AGAIN!


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 28, 2013)

@MileHighDiva Sandra is definitely a ww not a sistah. 

uofmpanther- it looks like she finally updated her etsy site and Facebook at 1am today with the free S&H notice.
​


----------



## blackviolet (Nov 28, 2013)

Anybody know if there's codes for BASK , HairitageHydration, Hairveda? Looking and can't find any.


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Nov 28, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> What is Njoy's sale code


 
I didn't know she was participating.  Anyone have any info from her?


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Nov 28, 2013)

blackviolet said:


> Anybody know if there's codes for BASK , HairitageHydration, Hairveda? Looking and can't find any.



blackviolet BASK has a Cyber Monday sale. No code.


----------



## veesweets (Nov 28, 2013)

blackviolet said:


> Anybody know if there's codes for BASK , HairitageHydration, Hairveda? Looking and can't find any.




blackviolet No code for BASK or Hairveda. HH is is GOBLACK35


----------



## coyacoy (Nov 28, 2013)

so I just noticed on the myhoneychild website that the 50% BF sale says it excludes 16oz products and that the free shipping over $50 does not apply; however,....last night/early morning when I placed my order I had 3 16 oz products and the 50% discount was applied and there was no shipping charge.  those of you who shop there today and tomorrow do let us know if you encounter the same thing! If it is an error, get on there quick before it's caught, lol, assuming they will honor it (which they better)....I cleaned up with 3 16oz products and 2 8 oz for $52.50....just a heads up.....happy shopping all


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 28, 2013)

I am very very tempted to buy something from Soultanicals. Very tempted. I caught up on my youtube subscriptions at the gym this morning and it is getting raves. But, I am not a patient person


----------



## LaNecia (Nov 28, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> I communicated with Sandra the owner of Hot Head Thermal Deep Conditioning Heat Cap, and she is offering free shipping on Black Friday.  Min amount in cart must be 29.95 (the cost of a cap).  No code needed.  http://www.etsy.com/shop/HotHeadTHC?ref=l2-shopheader-name



Thanks for posting this info. I'm trying to see what the heating element in the cap is (gel, rice, etc) but can't find the info online, does anyone know?

TIA!

LaNecia


----------



## veesweets (Nov 28, 2013)

LaNecia said:


> Thanks for posting this info. I'm trying to see what the heating element in the cap is (gel, rice, etc) but can't find the info online, does anyone know?
> 
> TIA!
> 
> LaNecia



I believe it's flaxseed or flaxseed gel packs


----------



## LaNecia (Nov 28, 2013)

veesweets said:


> I believe it's flaxseed or flaxseed gel packs



Thank you!!


----------



## divachyk (Nov 28, 2013)

uofmpanther said:


> Ugh.  I think I bought a cap about 5 mins before you posted this.  I gave up on her having a sale because she had not posted anything on Facebook or her website and I hadn't heard anything.


uofmpanther, message her and ask if she will discount your hats. Name drop Divachyk if you have too. She and I have been in close contact. I posted a review on my blog and we may team up for other things next year. Maybe my name might help (no promises but worth a try).



yaya24 said:


> @MileHighDiva Sandra is definitely a ww not a sistah.
> 
> uofmpanther- it looks like she finally updated her etsy site and Facebook at 1am today with the free S&H notice.
> ​


MileHighDiva, sorry chica, I don't know. yaya24, how can you tell?



LaNecia said:


> Thanks for posting this info. I'm trying to see what the heating element in the cap is (gel, rice, etc) but can't find the info online, does anyone know?
> 
> TIA!
> 
> LaNecia


LaNecia, flaxseed as mentioned by veesweets. There's a review of it on Relaxed Thairapy.


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 28, 2013)

divachyk  - a little investigating through Google led me to her Facebook page.

 I'm a great detective ​


----------



## divachyk (Nov 28, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> divachyk  - a little investigating through Google led me to her Facebook page.
> 
> I'm a great detective ​



yaya24  yes you are! However, the hot head is a lovely addition to my stash.


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Nov 28, 2013)

ButtersNBars
25% off Friday November 29, 2013
from 8pm to midnight
code BLACKFRIDAY2013


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 28, 2013)

@divachyk I'm certainly getting one for Black Friday. My hair is colourblind & welcomes the future benefits of the hothead conditioning cap from Colorado. 


If/when a black vendor comes out with a similar product (at a comparable price, great reviews & customer service)  I will also support their business.


----------



## Fine 4s (Nov 28, 2013)

Any codes for curlformers? I need two packs extra long...


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 28, 2013)

coyacoy said:


> so I just noticed on the myhoneychild website that the 50% BF sale says it excludes 16oz products and that the free shipping over $50 does not apply; however,....last night/early morning when I placed my order I had 3 16 oz products and the 50% discount was applied and there was no shipping charge.  those of you who shop there today and tomorrow do let us know if you encounter the same thing! If it is an error, get on there quick before it's caught, lol, assuming they will honor it (which they better)....I cleaned up with 3 16oz products and 2 8 oz for $52.50....just a heads up.....happy shopping all



What code did u use because the one I just tried didn't work?


----------



## uofmpanther (Nov 28, 2013)

divachyk said:


> uofmpanther, message her and ask if she will discount your hats. Name drop Divachyk if you have too. She and I have been in close contact. I posted a review on my blog and we may team up for other things next year. Maybe my name might help (no promises but worth a try).



Thanks, divachyk !  I just sent her a message.  We'll see.  I am excited to try the heat cap.


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 28, 2013)

LaNecia said:


> Thanks for posting this info. I'm trying to see what the heating element in the cap is (gel, rice, etc) but can't find the info online, does anyone know?  TIA!  LaNecia


It's flaxseeds. I've been looking into this cap for so long but I haven't seen many reviews. I'd hate to take a gamble with it cuz it's pricey.


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 28, 2013)

Fine 4s said:


> Any codes for curlformers? I need two packs extra long...



I am also going to get the extra long barrel curls one. I think they are just going to discount it.


----------



## snoop (Nov 28, 2013)

HERCULES SÄGEMANN combs on hotcombs.com 
15% off your purchase 
Code:  WINTER15
Ends: 12-02-13

Excludes Magic Star Rake set


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 28, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> I am very very tempted to buy something from Soultanicals. Very tempted. I caught up on my youtube subscriptions at the gym this morning and it is getting raves. But, I am not a patient person



I am over it . I don't want to pay $11 shipping and definitely not getting $50 worth of stuff.

Back to my original list.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 28, 2013)

coyacoy said:


> so I just noticed on the myhoneychild website that the 50% BF sale says it excludes 16oz products and that the free shipping over $50 does not apply; however,....last night/early morning when I placed my order I had 3 16 oz products and the 50% discount was applied and there was no shipping charge.  those of you who shop there today and tomorrow do let us know if you encounter the same thing! If it is an error, get on there quick before it's caught, lol, assuming they will honor it (which they better)....I cleaned up with 3 16oz products and 2 8 oz for $52.50....just a heads up.....happy shopping all



Same here. I was like  Yeah baby! coyacoy I did notice that the free shipping had to do with the 16oz Buttery Soy because when I took it out my cart, the free shipping disappeared. I was like  This was around 3:00something am. Also, I noticed that they had a quick "site maintenance" around 4:00am.

This may be another "Darcy's 16oz Pumpkin Seed for $12.00" type snafoo... Hmmmm....


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 28, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> I am over it . I don't want to pay $11 shipping and definitely not getting $50 worth of stuff.
> 
> Back to my original list.




Ogoma What about at Foxy Mango or Horizon Beauty? I've never ordered from either... oke:


----------



## divachyk (Nov 28, 2013)

gorgeoushair said:


> What code did u use because the one I just tried didn't work?





Froreal3 said:


> Same here. I was like  Yeah baby! coyacoy I did notice that the free shipping had to do with the 16oz Buttery Soy because when I took it out my cart, the free shipping disappeared. I was like  This was around 3:00something am. Also, I noticed that they had a quick "site maintenance" around 4:00am.
> 
> This may be another "Darcy's 16oz Pumpkin Seed for $12.00" type snafoo... Hmmmm....


I made a cart with 16 oz products and the code didn't work. Unless I'm doing something wrong, the issue was corrected. gorgeoushair Froreal3 coyacoy


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 28, 2013)

divachyk said:


> I made a cart with 16 oz products and the code didn't work. Unless I'm doing something wrong, the issue was corrected. gorgeoushair Froreal3 coyacoy



Girl, I randomly put a Herbal Hair Cocktail in my cart and it says "free shipping." with a code HHC at the bottom of my cart. I can't try it with the MYHC code because I already used it. But try putting the Herbal Hair Cocktail in there and see what happens...divachyk.

ETA: Seems like I'm getting it with the 16oz Buttery Soy and the Herbal Hair Cream. Try the Herbal Hair Cream since it's way cheaper.


----------



## LaNecia (Nov 28, 2013)

Pokahontas said:


> It's flaxseeds. I've been looking into this cap for so long but I haven't seen many reviews. I'd hate to take a gamble with it cuz it's pricey.



Thanks! I've been researching making one and what to use as the heat source and flax seeds seem to be the one of the best recommended ingredients. I will probably order one. 

LaNecia


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 28, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Ogoma What about at Foxy Mango or Horizon Beauty? I've never ordered from either... oke:


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 28, 2013)

Ogoma said:


>



I'm just sayin doh!


----------



## coyacoy (Nov 28, 2013)

gorgeoushair said:


> What code did u use because the one I just tried didn't work?


 
gorgeoushair - I used MYHC.  Went on shortly after midnight today


----------



## coyacoy (Nov 28, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Same here. I was like  Yeah baby! @coyacoy I did notice that the free shipping had to do with the 16oz Buttery Soy because when I took it out my cart, the free shipping disappeared. I was like  This was around 3:00something am. Also, I noticed that they had a quick "site maintenance" around 4:00am.
> 
> This may be another "Darcy's 16oz Pumpkin Seed for $12.00" type snafoo... Hmmmm....


 
yep, FroReal, that was my expression too.  you should've seen me trying to hurry up and complete my transaction!  Re: the Darcy's snafu last year, I think that's exactly what happened this time around especially given the "site maintenance".  I didn't get the Buttery Soy though and the free shipping still went through.  color me happy!!


----------



## MayaNatural (Nov 28, 2013)

Is MHC 50% off only for certain products? I calculated my total and subtracted the percentage off and it did not take off 50% of my total bill..

TIA

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Mahogony7 (Nov 28, 2013)

I hate y'all I just told SO that I didn't want or buy anything for black friday. Then someone put up a coastalscents link and something about heating caps. Now I want about 6 oils and a heating cap Has anyone tried the cap?


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 28, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> I'm just sayin doh!



What have you done to me? Why am I on that foxy site? Plus, I might actual get it in this century. I don't know if I have the willpower.


----------



## PJaye (Nov 28, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> I am over it . I don't want to pay $11 shipping and definitely not getting $50 worth of stuff.
> 
> Back to my original list.




Ogoma

High shipping fees has a way of halting a PJ-driven purchase right in its tracks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 28, 2013)

MayaNatural

It has to be on 8oz Products.


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 28, 2013)

PJaye said:


> Ogoma
> 
> High shipping fees has a way of halting a PJ-driven purchase right in its tracks.



Always good to find the positive.


----------



## MayaNatural (Nov 28, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> MayaNatural  It has to be on 8oz Products.



Thank you!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 28, 2013)

If anyone is interested in Purchasing CC's Naturals you have to go through the entire PayPal Process before it asks you for the Code.

BF40 for 40% tonight through tomorrow am at 6:59

After that, it's 30%


----------



## peachfuzzz (Nov 28, 2013)

The Fragrance Shop  I love these! I can't wear normal perfume because of the alcohol but these are alcohol free and very concentrated. They last a really long time. I bought 2 1/4 vials a year ago and I haven't even put a dent in them."

RavenSR Thanks for posting the info for The Fragrance Shop.  This is very tempting.  What did you order and how close was the scent to its original? How was the shipping and customer service? Thanks


----------



## Mahogony7 (Nov 28, 2013)

PJaye said:


> Ogoma
> 
> High shipping fees has a way of halting a PJ-driven purchase right in its tracks.



You are so right! I had $35 worth of products in my cart from coastal scents and those fools want $60 for shipping!!!! I guess I don't need them oils after all.

Still waiting on the free shipping for the conditioning cap.


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm in Black Friday shopping mode.  Looking for anything WEN related.  Tempted to get the curlformers though.


----------



## curlicarib (Nov 29, 2013)

Got my Komaza products.  All is right in the world tonight!


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 29, 2013)

LOL....Do the sales start at 12AM EST or CST....Sitting here waiting on Marie Dean and MyHoneyChild....Neither coupon code is working right now!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 29, 2013)

Sup with Hattache' man. They about to lose this money


----------



## missyanne (Nov 29, 2013)

What time does KeraVada starts?????????


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 29, 2013)

missyanne said:


> What time does KeraVada starts?????????




missyanne, it started at midnight.


----------



## tequilad28 (Nov 29, 2013)

I Know HH code isn't working either


----------



## Rnjones (Nov 29, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Sup with Hattache' man. They about to lose this money



They are PST which sucks for us east coasters

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 29, 2013)

Rnjones said:


> They are PST which sucks for us east coasters
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


You're right; I see they're based out of California and so is Marie Dean. I just saw her FB page says 12AM PST....

But I'm still trying to figure out what's up with myhoneychild.com. I've chosen only 8 oz products, but only received 40% off instead of 50%. I'll send an email.


----------



## nrock (Nov 29, 2013)

Jane Carter isn't working. Is there a code to use?


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 29, 2013)

nrock said:


> Jane Carter isn't working. Is there a code to use?


@nrock Not sure why she's using PST since she's based out of New Jersey. But this is from her FB page.



> Receive 40% off ALL products* on JaneCarterSolution.com from *12:00 am until 11:59 pm PST*. Don’t forget that all orders qualify for free shipping!





> *Excludes Regimens, Prescriptions, Bundles & Kits. Free Shipping Applicable on All Orders


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 29, 2013)

got my komaza


----------



## Atdow71 (Nov 29, 2013)

Ugh kera Veda isn't working for me.  Not even LHCF code is working.


----------



## missyanne (Nov 29, 2013)

Atdow71 said:


> Ugh kera Veda isn't working for me.  Not even LHCF code is working.



Refresh.........or close the window and try again.....grey25 is what i used with the steps i mentioned


----------



## nrock (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Lita (Nov 29, 2013)

Natural By Design 'Etsy'..20% off all orders..Code-BF2013  

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Atdow71 (Nov 29, 2013)

missyanne said:


> Refresh.........or close the window and try again.....grey25 is what i used with the steps i mentioned



Thanks missyanne , I'm going to try in the am or on another PC because it's still not working for me.

Nvm I got it to work w/ code BLACKFRIDAY - trying to apply the LHCF code if possible


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Nov 29, 2013)

Mahogony7 said:


> You are so right! I had $35 worth of products in my cart from coastal scents and those fools want $60 for shipping!!!! I guess I don't need them oils after all.
> 
> Still waiting on the free shipping for the conditioning cap.



lol
If you're order is $50 or more shipping is free.


----------



## coolhandlulu (Nov 29, 2013)

MY KOMAZA ORDER CAME TO $48.75 AND I GOT FREE SHIPPING!!!!!!


----------



## Frizzyb (Nov 29, 2013)

Got my komaza order on!!!


----------



## ms.blue (Nov 29, 2013)

coolhandlulu said:


> MY KOMAZA ORDER CAME TO $48.75 AND I GOT FREE SHIPPING!!!!!!



Me too!!!! My order came up to $41.63


----------



## mrs.reese (Nov 29, 2013)

ms.blue said:


> Me too!!!! My order came up to $41.63



What is the Komaza code?


----------



## coolhandlulu (Nov 29, 2013)

mrs.reese said:


> What is the Komaza code?




friday


boooyaah!!!!!!!!


----------



## ms.blue (Nov 29, 2013)

mrs.reese, the code is Friday


----------



## fiyahwerks (Nov 29, 2013)

Yay! Hairveda order got in  but I wasn't quick enough for my vatika oil. I got 2 here for now, hopefully it'll be enough until the next sale. I have 3 heads of hair that loves that oil.

Anyone know of a seller who sales silk night caps or bonnets?  That's all I need and I am done product buying for 2013.


----------



## Lita (Nov 29, 2013)

Liquid Gold..40% off all orders Nov,29th only..Code-GIVETHANKS

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Nov 29, 2013)

mrs.reese
Code is   Friday.


----------



## Mahogony7 (Nov 29, 2013)

blackeyes31626 said:


> lol
> If you're order is $50 or more shipping is free.



I'm international.


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Nov 29, 2013)

NJoy 's website now says Black Friday sale will start 4AM.  She's on the east coast, but I think I'll have to wait until I get back up for work for her sale.


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm all late cuz I fell asleep last night. I was gonna order shescent it early but I couldn't find where you put the coupon code. I went almost all the way through the paypal process but still didn't see it.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 29, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> What have you done to me? Why am I on that foxy site? Plus, I might actual get it in this century. I don't know if I have the willpower.




LOL Right!


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 29, 2013)

Pokahontas said:


> I'm all late cuz I fell asleep last night. I was gonna order shescent it early but I couldn't find where you put the coupon code. I went almost all the way through the paypal process but still didn't see it.



Pokahontas, It's a dropdown box underneath the actual cart box. I hope you found it.


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 29, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Pokahontas, It's a dropdown box underneath the actual cart box. I hope you found it.



Thanks I finally got it. I had to make up a whole new account because I forgot my password.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Nov 29, 2013)

Bout to order komaza and probably from cover your hair as well they have 30% off! I was knocked out before 9pm. We got done cooking so late and I barely wanted to get up to eat, SO was so mad, he said this isn't how he pictured thanksgiving. I don't know why I was so sleepy, I got up and ate and went back to sleep and woke up at 3am and had a whole bunch of texts and and calls from my mom, she probably thought something happened to me but I was knocked out lol


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Nov 29, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> Kurlee, I am so happy about Komaza too. I have Komaza points that I will apply plus the discount. I just used the Matani Leave-in today and OMG. It made my hair feel so good. Unfortunately my BF list is growing and growing and growing. I was afraid of that.




Can you apply both? Because I see one box for discount code and do they ask for your referred code later? Rozlewis


----------



## Sosa (Nov 29, 2013)

I wanna try a bkt. Hope I can get a black friday deal on someone who sells it.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Nov 29, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> Can you apply both? Because I see one box for discount code and do they ask for your referred code later? Rozlewis



Never mind I see now !


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 29, 2013)

Has anyone used the happy nappy honey scrubs on their scalp? Just wondering since it says you can do that. I would think it would be a pain to rinse out.


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 29, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> Never mind I see now !



Lilmama1011, I am glad you found the code. I was busy shopping and then passed out.


----------



## Ann0804 (Nov 29, 2013)

Walgreens has 25 percent off regularly priced items. The code is turkey25. 

Lilla rose (flexi clips, etc.) has up to 50% off ( it looks like mostly 20 percent off) and free shipping off $50 or more.

Rpgshow has $70 off wigs using code- blackfriday.

Herbco has 20% off code- thanks13

Darcys botanicals has 25% off. The code is thankyou

Sallys 30% off code: 555614 now up until cyber Monday.


----------



## PJaye (Nov 29, 2013)

*Kreyol Essence*:

Enjoy delectable winter treats for *20% off + free shipping *until Sunday, December 1st.  Additionally, with every purchase of our velvety body soufflés, you receive a complimentary bottle of our Haitian Black Castor Oil (1oz travel size). Please use the insider code *BlackFriday2013* during check out. Luxury has never been so affordable!


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Nov 29, 2013)

Ann0804 said:


> Walgreens has 25 percent off regularly priced items. The code is turkey25.
> 
> Lilla rose (flexi clips, etc.) has up to 50% off ( it looks like mostly 20 percent off) and free shipping off $50 or more.
> 
> ...


 
Ann0804, I was already going to Walgreen's after work for other stuff.  Didn't think about getting any more hair related items.  I'll check the aisle for some type of hair clips, ouchless bands, hair sticks or some other small something.


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks ladies, for this thread. In the words of Alanis Morissette....

_I'm broke but I'm happy_


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Nov 29, 2013)

I found karen's body beautiful luscious hair mask for $10 (original $25)

Find 60% off tons of products. 60% select KBB products, Curls, Darcys, etc. You can see the products on the image below.


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 29, 2013)

TamaraShaniece said:


> I found karen's body beautiful luscious hair mask for $10 (original $25)
> 
> Find 60% off tons of products. 60% select KBB products, Curls, Darcys, etc. You can see the products on the image below.


 

OMG I hate you.

Edit: Nevermind. I like you again. The coupon expired


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 30, 2013)

sallybeauty.com


----------



## CaramelPrincezz (Nov 30, 2013)

JCPenney's still has half off salon products. Additional 15% off using code SATURDAY plus free shipping for $49+


----------



## virtuenow (Nov 30, 2013)

CodeRed said:


> _I'm broke but I'm happy_



Lol...from the looks of this this board, half the people are now broke.


----------



## PJaye (Nov 30, 2013)

virtuenow said:


> Lol...from the looks of this this board, half the people are now broke.




Not if they’ve set up a BF savings fund.  Every January, I renew my BF kitty and make regular monthly additions to it.  That way, when the sale promotions roll around, there’s a pool of cash at my disposal.  Any unused funds remains in the kitty and are rolled over into the next fiscal year. 

BF will always come around and I’m going to always want to make purchases, so I plan accordingly.  After watching my wallet sweat during my first year as a PJ, I learned my lesson.


----------



## SoSwanky (Nov 30, 2013)

PJaye  what is a BF kitty? That's another way of saying Black Friday savings account?!


----------



## DoDo (Nov 30, 2013)

PJaye said:


> Not if they’ve set up a BF savings fund.  Every January, I renew my BF kitty and make regular monthly additions to it.  That way, when the sale promotions roll around, there’s a pool of cash at my disposal.  Any unused funds remains in the kitty and are rolled over into the next fiscal year.
> 
> BF will always come around and I’m going to always want to make purchases, so I plan accordingly.  After watching my wallet sweat during my first year as a PJ, I learned my lesson.



Smart!!! That's how I'm going to do it from now on!


----------



## veesweets (Nov 30, 2013)

PJaye said:


> Not if they’ve set up a BF savings fund.  Every January, I renew my BF kitty and make regular monthly additions to it.  That way, when the sale promotions roll around, there’s a pool of cash at my disposal.  Any unused funds remains in the kitty and are rolled over into the next fiscal year.
> 
> BF will always come around and I’m going to always want to make purchases, so I plan accordingly.  After watching my wallet sweat during my first year as a PJ, I learned my lesson.



I'm definitely doing that next year. I did something similar this year, but I didnt start adding until May and I kept dipping into it when my makeup addiction flared up lol. I'll be disciplined next year though


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 30, 2013)

http://campaign.r20.constantcontact...06ymap0AuYaa4K60Ik8XDZ-iSTg82KFG9qoGZP9pgMGM=


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Nov 30, 2013)

*Qhemet Biologics
*

CYBER MONDAY SALE DETAILS 

WHEN: Monday, December 2nd!
WHERE: QhemetBiologics.com
START TIME: 11am EST, 10am CST, 9am MST, 8am PST
DISCOUNT: 20% OFF + FREE DOMESTIC SHIPPING on orders over $65 (subtotal)
DURATION: While supplies last! So place your orders ASAP!
*Order intake will be suspended at 11pm EST on 12/2 and will resume on 12/3.
COUPON CODE: CM2013
*Be sure to enter the coupon code in the coupon box and click 'apply' at check-out.
*Our website is currently closed but will reopen on 12/2 at 11am EST for the sale.


----------



## missyanne (Nov 30, 2013)

PJaye said:


> Not if they’ve set up a BF savings fund. Every January, I renew my BF kitty and make regular monthly additions to it. That way, when the sale promotions roll around, there’s a pool of cash at my disposal. Any unused funds remains in the kitty and are rolled over into the next fiscal year.
> 
> BF will always come around and I’m going to always want to make purchases, so I plan accordingly. After watching my wallet sweat during my first year as a PJ, I learned my lesson.


 

Good plan.......beats buying during a sale and losing the saving when you use a credit card and don't pay it off right away. My hubby and me just had this convo, he was like unless you pay all these stuff off next month your not really saving did you calculate the interest if you extended the payment.........hubby please don't kill my vibe


----------



## PJaye (Nov 30, 2013)

SoSwanky said:


> PJaye  what is a BF kitty? That's another way of saying Black Friday savings account?!



SoSwanky

Yes, it is.  I'm old school, so forgive my 1963 terminology.


----------



## DoDo (Nov 30, 2013)

blackeyes31626 said:


> *Qhemet Biologics
> *
> 
> CYBER MONDAY SALE DETAILS
> ...



Too bad I have the whole line sitting in my house barely cracked open or dipped into...


----------



## Lita (Nov 30, 2013)

Healing Herbs By Rene..Free shipping till Dec,2nd..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Priss Pot (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm patiently waiting for the Qhemet Biologics sale. I hate that it's only 20% though.  I just want a 16oz Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee.  I may throw in the Amla & Olive Heavy Cream too, we'll see.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 30, 2013)

Priss Pot said:


> I'm patiently waiting for the Qhemet Biologics sale. I hate that it's only 20% though.  I just want a 16oz Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee.  I may throw in the Amla & Olive Heavy Cream too, we'll see.



I forgot we could get 16oz products from her site! That makes me Happy!


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Dec 1, 2013)

virtuenow said:


> Lol...from the looks of this this board, half the people are now broke.


 

virtuenow, we were supposed to go to Tampa next week, but my husband didn't do what he needed to do.  I took the money and did all my Black Friday shopping.  So much for our anniversary/Christmas trip.


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Dec 1, 2013)

Does anyone know of a discount for a site selling Kinky Curly?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 1, 2013)

BASK dcs will be marked down to $15 and the seven fold butter a little over $10 tomorrow!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Angelbean (Dec 1, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> BASK dcs will be marked down to $15 and the seven fold butter a little over $10 tomorrow!
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Hey bask is on my list to try...do you find it moisturizing? And is it worth the price tag for the amount of product you get? Sorry for so many questions I am just anxious to try it lol


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 1, 2013)

Angelbean said:


> Hey bask is on my list to try...do you find it moisturizing? And is it worth the price tag for the amount of product you get? Sorry for so many questions I am just anxious to try it lol



Yes it is moisturizing and worth it especially since it's knocked down some with the sale. TBH a little does go a long way and the amount you get isn't bad at all considering you don't need much...unless you're heavy handed but even then it's worth it IMO.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Angelbean (Dec 1, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Yes it is moisturizing and worth it especially since it's knocked down some with the sale. TBH a little does go a long way and the amount you get isn't bad at all considering you don't need much...unless you're heavy handed but even then it's worth it IMO.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Okay thanks...since its a sale and I want to try bask I think it's the best time to get some stuff!!


----------



## Lita (Dec 1, 2013)

Happy Nappy-Cyber Monday' 20% off on all orders & Free shipping with $25 purchase.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Dec 1, 2013)

@peachfuzzz (sorry the mentions never showed up)

I bought Scent of Peace by Bond No. 9, SoCal by Hollister and Lola by Marc Jacobs (gave away to aunt since she loves it). I only had the original of Lola and it smelled identical to me. I've never smelled the retail of SoP or SoCal but I love the ones I have. Customer service is excellent and shipping is fast. I've always gotten a free sample with my order. 

I've also ordered the body wash and body spritz in all the scents I've mentioned above and I love those as well. They're strongly scented but not overpowering.


----------



## Joigirl (Dec 1, 2013)

The 16 GB Kindle Fire is on sale for $119 on Amazon's website. It is regularly $169.


----------



## sexypebbly (Dec 2, 2013)

Edens body work 40 percent off. Code cybermon


----------



## Sosa (Dec 2, 2013)

Double cash back deals through Ebates.com . 

Wen Haircare is at 50% cash back.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Dec 2, 2013)

Website: https://www.fromnaturewithlove.com/


----------



## Vshanell (Dec 2, 2013)

I finally got my bonnet. Bonbonscheveux is having a cyber Monday sale. I'm glad I waited cuz the selection is better than her bf one. I got a double sided bonnet for $21. There's regular ones for $16. No code.


----------



## MissMusic (Dec 2, 2013)

Made my Qhemet order, turned out to be cheaper to add a mini and get free shipping than to pay the shipping cost.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Dec 2, 2013)

MissMusic said:


> Made my Qhemet order, turned out to be cheaper to add a mini and get free shipping than to pay the shipping cost.



Yea that shipping is high.

I backed out, I only wanted a couple of things and shipping just obliterated the savings.  Then only the large size of cocoa tree was left and I wasn't feeling the price. I added samples to my cart but shipping killed the discount.


----------



## 4HisGlory (Dec 2, 2013)

Cute hair accessories 50% - 70%off at vine80.com

Sale ends at 8:00pm est


----------



## peachfuzzz (Dec 3, 2013)

RavenSR said:


> @peachfuzzz (sorry the mentions never showed up)
> 
> I bought Scent of Peace by Bond No. 9, SoCal by Hollister and Lola by Marc Jacobs (gave away to aunt since she loves it). I only had the original of Lola and it smelled identical to me. I've never smelled the retail of SoP or SoCal but I love the ones I have. Customer service is excellent and shipping is fast. I've always gotten a free sample with my order.
> 
> I've also ordered the body wash and body spritz in all the scents I've mentioned above and I love those as well. They're strongly scented but not overpowering.



RavenSR 
Thanks my mom LOVES Egyptian Musk and I wanted Flower Bomb so I ordered both.  Thought it was time I treated myself for a change.  Hopefully, I'll like them!  I do like how you can split your shipping to other addresses.  Thanks again for responding.


----------



## Jadi (Dec 3, 2013)

BF20=curlformers sale only today. Jcpenny extended their cyber Monday, code CYBRXTND


----------

